# Sept. 14th - Austin, TX



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats da deal to all the Wego staff .. :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT  Ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hey john check your dates on move in and set up time :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2008, 12:48 PM~10998178
> *hey john check your dates on move in and set up time :biggrin:
> *


hope you change it before the fliers get printed
May 14 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

can i show up???? i got a little bike


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT

is this one going to be indoor or outdoor?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 6 2008, 12:50 PM~11021787
> * TTT
> 
> is this one going to be indoor or outdoor?
> *


good question


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 6 2008, 12:50 PM~11021787
> * TTT
> 
> is this one going to be indoor or outdoor?
> *



on the flyer it says outdoor but will be covered if bad weather.. i guess the same as the cinco de mayo show. i know its hot den a muthafucka outside but i like the outside shows better..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i am so ready for this show.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Me and my kids are going to make it Saturday night. Any WEGO parties planned? I can bring the Cavalino. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 30 2008, 08:43 PM~11220023
> *Me and my kids are going to make it Saturday night.  Any WEGO parties planned?  I can bring the Cavalino. :biggrin:
> *



sure we can hit up 6th street.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like a plan to me :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 31 2008, 11:39 AM~11224413
> *Sounds like a plan to me :biggrin:
> *



ok but if i get to drunk yall are going to have to carry me.  maybe dani can carry me on her shoulders


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 31 2008, 12:08 PM~11225341
> *ok but if i get to drunk yall are going to have to carry me.  maybe dani can carry me on her shoulders
> *


i wanna see that :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 31 2008, 02:08 PM~11225341
> *ok but if i get to drunk yall are going to have to carry me.  maybe dani can carry me on her shoulders
> *


*
I have a friend that drives a tow truck :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2008, 07:21 PM~11228810
> *I have a friend that drives a tow truck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2008, 06:21 PM~11228810
> *I have a friend that drives a tow truck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's not very nice. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 1 2008, 04:01 PM~11235702
> *That's not very nice. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm not being mean but Rick is no light weight. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 3 2008, 10:32 PM~11250084
> *I'm not being mean but Rick is no light weight.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 3 2008, 08:32 PM~11250084
> *I'm not being mean but Rick is no light weight.  :biggrin:
> *


He could make a GOT MILK commercial. :biggrin: With a bag of Oreo's on the side.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 19 2008, 01:56 PM~11383234
> *He could make a GOT MILK commercial.  :biggrin:  With a bag of Oreo's on the side.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*NEXT!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

gotta rep big in our hometown....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 25 2008, 08:29 AM~11430162
> *gotta rep big in our hometown....
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 30 2008, 09:43 PM~11220023
> *Me and my kids are going to make it Saturday night.  Any WEGO parties planned?  I can bring the Cavalino. :biggrin:
> *


we'll let yall know here real soon


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Watz sup ATX Homies? Wish i could make it to this one. TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Due to insurance liability, we will not have a hop at the Austin show on the 14th...we apologize!*


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 28 2008, 08:48 AM~11459161
> *Due to insurance liability, we will not have a hop at the Austin show on the 14th...we apologize!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :rant:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

y not have a hop after the show @ chicano park and reward the money then.....there will still be a hop and no insurance liability to worry about......just take it to the streets *head 2 head*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 28 2008, 11:15 AM~11460134
> * y not have a hop after the show @ chicano park and reward the money then.....there will still be a hop and no insurance liability to worry about......just take it to the streets head 2 head
> *


x2 foreal


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

or @ a empty parking lot....then we can watch some damage happen lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 28 2008, 11:15 AM~11460134
> * y not have a hop after the show @ chicano park and reward the money then.....there will still be a hop and no insurance liability to worry about......just take it to the streets head 2 head
> *



or in the parking lot of a strip club :thumbsup: we'll have a lesser chance of gettin shot at there or ran over by some fool driving backwards in his mama's Kia


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2008, 02:59 PM~11462102
> *:roflmao:
> *



think bout it.. we can see a bad ass hop and then after its done we can go inside kick back drink some beer and see some ass n titties.. if they can do it at Lady Luck then we can do it down here at XTC lol


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 03:05 PM~11462176
> *think bout it.. we can see a bad ass hop and then after its done we can go inside kick back drink some beer and see some ass n titties.. if they can do it at Lady Luck then we can do it down here at XTC lol
> *


is expose still around??????




thats the first strip club i ever went to, my uncle snuck me in back in the day and i was only like 16, but i worked at a grocery store back then and had found someones id about 2 weeks prior to that and for some reason put it in my wallet, then it came in handy.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 03:12 PM~11462235
> *is expose still around??????
> thats the first strip club i ever went to, my uncle snuck me in back in the day and i was only like 16, but i worked at a grocery store back then and had found someones id about 2 weeks prior to that and for some reason put it in my wallet, then it came in handy.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yea its still over on congress.. not a bad place ive been there a couple of times but you gotta dress up to get in there or well it use to be like that... XTC and theses other clubs they dont really trip on how you dress. but expose would be live though if they did the hop there. i was just checkin out your bike forum that everyone was talkin about in Temple.. i was just bout to post it on here as a matter of fact...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 03:20 PM~11462312
> *yea its still over on congress.. not a bad place ive been there a couple of times but you gotta dress up to get in there or well it use to be like that... XTC and theses other clubs they dont really trip on how you dress.  but expose would be live though if they did the hop there.  i was just checkin out your bike forum that everyone was talkin about in Temple.. i was just bout to post it on here as a matter of fact...
> *


there all sold now.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


jsut waiting to see if people wanna wait til austin and do it or if they wanna go ahead and video it and do it before then


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

a word from FunkytownRoller 

SOLD OUT....NOW I CAN EITHER WAIT AND DO IT IN AUSTIN AT THE SHOW OR I CAN VIDEO IT AND POST THE VIDEO, ITS UP TO YOU GUYS...












i seen people gettin theses tickets left n right at the Temple show so good luck to whoever wins... hopefully it comes down to central texas  i see 73monte and Knightsgirl on the board :thumbsup: good luck to both of you and anyone else thats on there that i know


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i see mac2lac and scarface are on there too


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 03:24 PM~11462345
> *i see mac2lac and scarface are on there too
> *


yeah mike is one of my homies from back home, hes good peeps man...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 03:23 PM~11462332
> *a word from FunkytownRoller
> 
> SOLD OUT....NOW I CAN EITHER WAIT AND DO IT IN AUSTIN AT THE SHOW OR I CAN VIDEO IT AND POST THE VIDEO, ITS UP TO YOU GUYS...
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

word is theres gonna be a bad ass single pump in da ATX on the weekend of the show . but yall didnt hear that from me .... iam talkin 60 inches back bumper :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

so ready


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 05:20 PM~11463381
> *word is theres gonna be a bad ass single pump in da ATX on the weekend of the show . but yall didnt hear that from me .... iam talkin 60 inches back bumper  :0
> *


quit yo lyin :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Hop It, Hop It! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2008, 05:56 PM~11463791
> *quit yo lyin :biggrin:
> *



 iam not saying anything else cuz its suppose to be a big suprised .. lets just say Killeen TX will be in da house


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Aug 28 2008, 11:15 AM~11460134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 come on Wego host the very first Austin heah 2 head hop off.....I'll throw in $5 to see that......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 28 2008, 11:15 AM~11460134
> * y not have a hop after the show @ chicano park and reward the money then.....there will still be a hop and no insurance liability to worry about......just take it to the streets head 2 head
> *


x2


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 03:20 PM~11463381
> *word is theres gonna be a bad ass single pump in da ATX on the weekend of the show . but yall didnt hear that from me .... iam talkin 60 inches back bumper  :0
> *


tell me who that is I'll go house callem' for pinks :biggrin: 


















I'm lying I sold my ride I'm out.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 29 2008, 09:06 AM~11470077
> *tell me who that is I'll go house callem' for pinks  :biggrin:
> I'm lying I sold my ride I'm out.....
> *



2 bad, the dude with the monte said he will be in austin... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 29 2008, 10:06 AM~11470077
> *tell me who that is I'll go house callem' for pinks  :biggrin:
> I'm lying I sold my ride I'm out.....
> *



:0 u serious??


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 29 2008, 11:28 AM~11471620
> *2 bad, the dude with the monte said he will be in austin... :biggrin:
> *


whateva he can be in killen its closer, and we can nose them up, i dont run from nobody, didnt run from a bladder pump an I aint running from shit, an anyway the monte still cant see me, my car was broke an I still out performed it, and if anybody else want it I'll build sumthin else an they can bring it too...you kno my moto "only 1 of 2 thangs gon happen Imma win or Imma lose matters none to me. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 29 2008, 06:32 PM~11474376
> *whateva he can be in killen its closer, and we can nose them up, i dont run from nobody, didnt run from a bladder pump an I aint running from shit, an anyway the monte still cant see me, my car was broke an I still out performed it, and if anybody else want it I'll build sumthin else an they can bring it too...you kno my moto "only 1 of 2 thangs gon happen Imma win or Imma lose matters none to me.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 29 2008, 05:33 PM~11474390
> *:biggrin: IM BIG !!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 29 2008, 08:33 PM~11474743
> *OK, people, you asked for it so here goes...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> what we have up for raffle this time is a frame of your choice, (winner must provide the frame) designed, painted and built to your likings....along with matching custom fenders too. :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


 he will b selling these in austin


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 29 2008, 07:09 PM~11474982
> * he will b selling these in austin
> *


FOR $2 SHITTED I'L TAKE 1............... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Aug 28 2008, 11:15 AM~11460134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 30 2008, 03:56 PM~11479310
> *
> *



my grandma stays at northridge nursing home in Leander and i talked to them and they said we could do it there if Miklo takes a pic wit all the old ladies :biggrin: i told em he said yes


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 30 2008, 04:07 PM~11474376
> *.IAM DOWN TO TAKE SUM PICS WIT THE LADIES  :biggrin:
> *



thats wha i like to hear.. good sportsmanship right there homie


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 30 2008, 02:10 PM~11479374
> *thats wha i like to hear.. good sportsmanship right there homie
> *


that was just wrong big homie :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 30 2008, 07:04 PM~11480136
> *that was just wrong big homie :biggrin:
> *



lol well u always askin me to bring some hoes.. u never told me wha age though.. u didnt really get rid of the cutlass did u?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Aug 28 2008, 02:24 PM~11462345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup big dawg!!!! might have to hit you up for some engraving :0 :biggrin: let me know when i can pick up my bike.....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: sup homie....

sup big dawg!!!! might have to hit you up for some engraving :0 :biggrin: let me know when i can pick up my bike..... 
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 ....................WAT IT DEW...................


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Aug 28 2008, 11:15 AM~11460134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm gonna keep on reposting this until I hear a YES or a reason why not :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Society ATX (Sep 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 31 2008, 02:55 PM~11484196
> * I'm gonna keep on reposting this until I hear a YES or a reason why not :biggrin:
> *



TBD...IS THAT BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 31 2008, 04:46 PM~11484841
> *TBD...IS THAT BETTER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 31 2008, 06:46 PM~11484841
> *TBD...IS THAT BETTER :biggrin:
> *


 I don't want a STF trophey.....:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

what is TBD and STD??? :biggrin: some mexicans aint good at abbreviations lol.. lmao .. omg ... stfu :0 ok i said some :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 31 2008, 10:12 PM~11486511
> * I don't want a STF trophey.....:biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 31 2008, 09:12 PM~11486511
> * I don't want a STF trophey.....:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 SHUT THE FUCK UP TROPHEY.........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> :biggrin: sup homie....
> 
> sup big dawg!!!! might have to hit you up for some engraving :0 :biggrin: let me know when i can pick up my bike.....


:0 :0 :0 :0 ....................WAT IT DEW...................
[/quote]


sup homie......


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 28 2008, 06:48 AM~11459161
> *Due to insurance liability, we will not have a hop at the Austin show on the 14th...we apologize!
> *


Any word on a, after the show hop?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 1 2008, 11:04 AM~11489030
> *Any word on a, after the show hop?
> *


 nothing yet but I'm workn on it to see if they can......:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Aug 28 2008, 11:15 AM~11460134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 still going @ it :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 1 2008, 01:37 PM~11490160
> * still going @ it :biggrin:
> *



TBA... :biggrin: ...

HOW MANY HOPPERS PLAN ON MAKING IT? ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 30 2008, 04:07 PM~11479363
> *my grandma stays at northridge nursing home in Leander and i talked to them and they said we could do it there if Miklo takes a pic wit all the old ladies  :biggrin: i told em he said yes
> *


 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 1 2008, 09:04 AM~11489030
> *Any word on a, after the show hop?
> *


..    NO WORD YET HOMIE..........


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 1 2008, 02:56 PM~11490269
> *TBA... :biggrin: ...
> 
> HOW MANY BOPPERS PLAN ON MAKING IT? ANYONE KNOW?
> *



i dunno hopefully a few.. i could use one right bout now :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 1 2008, 12:56 PM~11490269
> *TBA... :biggrin: ...
> 
> HOW MANY HOPPERS PLAN ON MAKING IT? ANYONE KNOW?
> *


Im down for whatever. Before, during, or after the show. Jut let me know what's up. hold on......wait.......... what's that smell............ sniff sniff........... i think i smell a rematch?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 1 2008, 10:19 PM~11494821
> *Im down for whatever. Before, during, or after the show. Jut let me know what's up. hold on......wait.......... what's that smell............ sniff sniff........... i think i smell a rematch??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 2 2008, 12:19 AM~11494821
> *Im down for whatever. Before, during, or after the show. Jut let me know what's up. hold on......wait.......... what's that smell............ sniff sniff........... i think i smell a rematch??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

84 monte chingon goin 2 b n tha ATX HOLDIN IT DOWN READY 2 HOP AGAINST ANYONE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 2 2008, 01:19 PM~11497725
> *
> *



x2 sup


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 2 2008, 12:46 PM~11497447
> *84 monte chingon goin 2 b n tha ATX HOLDIN IT DOWN READY 2 HOP AGAINST ANYONE
> *



awwwwreadyyyyyyyyyy :thumbsup: let me know when u ridin down there so we can all cruise down to da ATX


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 2 2008, 12:40 PM~11498344
> *awwwwreadyyyyyyyyyy  :thumbsup:  let me know when u ridin down there so we can all cruise down to da ATX
> *


ME TO ME TO !!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 2 2008, 02:37 PM~11498325
> *x2 sup
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

me and my lil girl will be there, just sent the cash for our two tickets.....UT vs. Arkansas..... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: gonna hit that up before the show on sunday


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 2 2008, 03:13 PM~11498595
> *me and my lil girl will be there, just sent the cash for our two tickets.....UT vs. Arkansas..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: gonna hit that up before the show on sunday
> *



awready...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 2 2008, 01:13 PM~11498595
> *me and my lil girl will be there, just sent the cash for our two tickets.....UT vs. Arkansas..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: gonna hit that up before the show on sunday
> *


LONGHORNS ALL THE WAY BABY..........................


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 29 2008, 05:32 PM~11474376
> *whateva he can be in killen its closer, and we can nose them up, i dont run from nobody, didnt run from a bladder pump an I aint running from shit, an anyway the monte still cant see me, my car was broke an I still out performed it, and if anybody else want it I'll build sumthin else an they can bring it too...you kno my moto "only 1 of 2 thangs gon happen Imma win or Imma lose matters none to me.  :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD GO TO KILLEEN BUT THERE WONT BE AS MUCH PEOPLE THERE TO SEE U LOSE AND THEY WAY U TALKIN UR MOTO IS SCARED TO GO TO THA ATX I RATHER TAKE U OUT IN FRONT OF ALOT OF PEOPLE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

might be there..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 2 2008, 04:43 PM~11500432
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 2 2008, 10:46 AM~11497447
> *84 monte chingon goin 2 b n tha ATX HOLDIN IT DOWN READY 2 HOP AGAINST ANYONE
> *


 :0 :0 Hell yea man, glad to see your coming down for the hop. From what I heard it's gonna be Saturday night at a parking lot somewhere. I'll see you there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 2 2008, 01:13 PM~11498595
> *me and my lil girl will be there, just sent the cash for our two tickets.....UT vs. Arkansas..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: gonna hit that up before the show on sunday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

QUOTE(regal ryda @ Aug 29 2008, 05:32 PM) *
whateva he can be in killen its closer, and we can nose them up, i dont run from nobody, didnt run from a bladder pump an I aint running from shit, an anyway the monte still cant see me, my car was broke an I still out performed it, and if anybody else want it I'll build sumthin else an they can bring it too...you kno my moto "only 1 of 2 thangs gon happen Imma win or Imma lose matters none to me. biggrin.gif


> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 2 2008, 03:38 PM~11499855
> *I WOULD GO TO KILLEEN BUT THERE WONT BE AS MUCH PEOPLE THERE TO SEE U LOSE AND THEY WAY U TALKIN UR MOTO IS SCARED TO GO TO THA ATX I RATHER TAKE U OUT IN FRONT OF ALOT OF PEOPLE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 2 2008, 07:15 PM~11501790
> *:0  :0  Hell yea man, glad to see your coming down for the hop. From what I heard it's gonna be Saturday night at a parking lot somewhere.  I'll see you there. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DANG LET ME KNOW WHERE SO I CAN TELL JUSTIN.............HATE TO MISS THAT
...................LET ME KNOW GARY.......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 2 2008, 12:19 AM~11494821
> *Im down for whatever. Before, during, or after the show. Jut let me know what's up. hold on......wait.......... what's that smell............ sniff sniff........... i think i smell snatch?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




kiki quit burping :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 2 2008, 03:38 PM~11499855
> *I WOULD GO TO KILLEEN BUT THERE WONT BE AS MUCH PEOPLE THERE TO SEE U LOSE AND THEY WAY U TALKIN UR MOTO IS SCARED TO GO TO THA ATX I RATHER TAKE U OUT IN FRONT OF ALOT OF PEOPLE
> *


***** please I brought a broke car to the temple show an still out performed you AND drove out the pit :biggrin: matta of fact housecall me on ya way to austin.....just ta make sure your ride workin right for the hop down there :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 2 2008, 09:18 PM~11501826
> *QUOTE(regal ryda @ Aug 29 2008, 05:32 PM) *
> whateva he can be in killen its closer, and we can nose them up, i dont run from nobody, didnt run from a bladder pump an I aint running from shit, an anyway the monte still cant see me, my car was broke an I still out performed it, and if anybody else want it I'll build sumthin else an they can bring it too...you kno my moto "only 1 of 2 thangs gon happen Imma win or Imma lose matters none to me.  biggrin.gif
> 
> ...


 :0 if its going down like that i mite just have to get a room that weekend. fuck driving there saturday and then again sunday.


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 2 2008, 07:22 PM~11501874
> *DANG LET ME KNOW WHERE SO I CAN TELL JUSTIN.............HATE TO MISS THAT
> ...................LET ME KNOW GARY.......
> *


 ill let you know when I hear something. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 3 2008, 05:50 AM~11505271
> *ill let you know when I hear something. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wut it dew G :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Info on the Hop coming soon... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 3 2008, 06:50 AM~11505271
> *ill let you know when I hear something. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



you sure do wanna hop :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 3 2008, 10:41 AM~11506961
> *you sure do wanna hop :biggrin:
> *


Speaking of all this hopping, i know someone who hasnt been on the scene in a while, but might come out to play the weekend of the show! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone know of a cheap hotel/motel thats in the area of the show. not anything ghetto with a bunch of crack heads and prostitutes in the area ok let me rephrase "a place not ghetto with a bunch of crack heads in the area" :biggrin: let me know whats good. like a motel 6 or something


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 3 2008, 01:30 PM~11507316
> *anyone know of a cheap hotel/motel thats in the area of the show.  not anything ghetto with a bunch of crack heads and prostitutes in the area ok let me rephrase "a place not ghetto with a bunch of crack heads in the area"  :biggrin:  let me know whats good.  like a motel 6 or something
> *


describe a bunch :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 3 2008, 01:30 PM~11507316
> *anyone know of a cheap hotel/motel thats in the area of the show.  not anything ghetto with a bunch of crack heads and prostitutes in the area ok let me rephrase "a place not ghetto with a bunch of crack heads in the area"  :biggrin:  let me know whats good.  like a motel 6 or something
> *


no such place exist here in ATX :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 3 2008, 02:31 PM~11507775
> *:biggrin:
> no such place exist here in ATX  :biggrin:
> *



lol well i dont need anything major just a clean bed and a shower that works lol .. i might not even sleep much if we stay up all nite saturday partying.. i just dont feel like making that drive twice back to back.. but i'll see wha happens.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 02:52 PM~11507921
> *Who all is coming down the night before the Austin show and needs a hotel room???
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 02:54 PM~11507939
> *
> *



u already know.. i done hit u up on that. let me know wha u find out.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 28 2008, 11:15 AM~11460134
> * y not have a hop after the show @ chicano park and reward the money then.....there will still be a hop and no insurance liability to worry about......just take it to the streets head 2 head
> *


After all these shows in austin it takes a GIRL to mention a head to head hop... and 5 pages later there is plans 4 one.... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 3 2008, 03:03 PM~11508024
> *u already know.. i done hit u up on that.  let me know wha u find out.
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 3 2008, 03:22 PM~11508177
> *After all these shows in austin it takes a GIRL to mention a head to head hop... and 5 pages later there is plans 4 one.... :biggrin:
> *


Gary seems to be excitied bout it :0 i cant wait esp if its gonna be at a strip club :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Sep 3 2008, 03:22 PM~11508177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not going to be head to head or at a strip club, Gary found a good spot and a sponsor for it


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 3 2008, 12:31 PM~11507775
> *:biggrin:
> no such place exist here in ATX  :biggrin:
> *


Even the ghetto one's are expensive.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 3 2008, 03:39 PM~11508332
> *Even the ghetto one's are expensive.
> *


are yall going to need a room for Sat. night?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 02:52 PM~11507921
> *Who all is coming down the night before the show and needs a hotel room???
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 03:43 PM~11508373
> *are yall going to need a room for Sat. night?
> *



whats the price on it?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 01:43 PM~11508373
> *are yall going to need a room for Sat. night?
> *


Depends on the price.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 3 2008, 03:46 PM~11508396
> *whats the price on it?
> *


not sure yet, i wont know the for sure price until i know how may rooms everyone needs


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 3 2008, 03:39 PM~11508332
> *Even the ghetto one's are expensive.
> *



i just seen that earlier when i was lookin up hotels in that area. you should see the feedback that some of the people be leaving.. but iam ghetto so it dont really matter i just need a place where i can sleep for like 2 or 3 hours and take a shower and then iam off to the carshow


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 01:54 PM~11507939
> *
> *




let me know what the price on one is please...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 3 2008, 04:21 PM~11508759
> *let me know what the price on one is please...
> *


  do you know anyone else thats going to need one?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 02:31 PM~11508265
> *its not going to be head to head or at a strip club, Gary found a good spot and a sponsor for it
> *



still working out all the details...possible strip club location...seems like it should be a nice turnout... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 03:24 PM~11508796
> * do you know anyone else thats going to need one?
> *



Ill check with Tim, he should need one...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 3 2008, 02:52 PM~11507923
> *lol well i dont need anything major just a clean bed and a shower that works lol .. i might not even sleep much if we stay up all nite saturday partying.. i just dont feel like making that drive twice back to back.. but i'll see wha happens.
> *


Your welcome to use my couch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: tito_ls, 73monte, People's Choice, unique27, MiKLO








:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 03:31 PM~11508265
> *its not going to be head to head or at a strip club, Gary found a good spot and a sponsor for it
> *


To bad about the head 2 head.....would have been badazz 2c this happening in austin....guess atx isn't ready for that yet :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 3 2008, 03:46 PM~11509056
> *To bad about the head 2 head.....would have been badazz 2c this happening in austin....guess atx isn't ready for that yet :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: ...it can be however :biggrin: up 2 the hoppers.... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

The rooms are going to be no higher than $69.00+tax, they said maybe $59.00+tax, (but they'll be in that price range for sure) ill know for sure before 8:00p. (free breakfast too)


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 03:52 PM~11509104
> *The rooms are going to be no higher than $69.00+tax, they said maybe $59.00+tax, (but they'll be in that price range for sure) ill know for sure before 8:00p.  (free breakfast too)
> 
> *



what hotel is it?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

tito_ls....
More then likely they will be on rundberg and i-35 the howard johnson. :biggrin: 
The only hotel in austin where you can get 1/2 hr rates...  :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 3 2008, 04:55 PM~11509136
> *what hotel is it?
> *


Fairfield Inn- Marriott


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 3 2008, 05:50 AM~11505271
> *ill let you know when I hear something. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ALREADY....


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 3 2008, 10:12 AM~11506745
> *wut it dew G  :biggrin:
> *


What up? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 3 2008, 12:31 PM~11507775
> *:biggrin:
> no such place exist here in ATX  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 3 2008, 10:41 AM~11506961
> *you sure do wanna hop :biggrin:
> *


yessir, name the time, name the place :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 01:54 PM~11508459
> *not sure yet, i wont know the for sure price until i know how may rooms everyone needs
> *


oh wait i need a room :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 1 2008, 10:19 PM~11494821
> *Im down for whatever. Before, during, or after the show. Just let me know what's up. hold on......wait.......... what's that smell............ sniff sniff........... i think i smell a rematch??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Just in case anyone has sent me a PM in the last couple weeks?? My pm box is not working. I just now found out and it should be fixed shortly. So if you sent me a pm and didnt get a reply...sorry


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Sep 3 2008, 09:28 PM~11512416
> *Just in case anyone has sent me a PM in the last couple weeks?? My pm box is not working. I just now found out and it should be fixed shortly. So if you sent me a pm and didnt get a reply...sorry
> *



uhm..its 10:30..shouldnt you be at work by now... :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 3 2008, 08:32 PM~11512456
> *uhm..its 10:30..shouldnt you be at work by now... :biggrin:
> *


I am at work. i have an office job now lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

so with all this hoppin going on can some one compare to tomb raider????????


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Sep 3 2008, 09:42 PM~11513168
> *so with all this hoppin going on can some one compare to tomb raider????????
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Sep 3 2008, 09:42 PM~11513168
> *so with all this hoppin going on can some one compare to tomb raider????????
> *


completely different hopper 



Like Gary said :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 3 2008, 04:40 PM~11508992
> *Your welcome to use my couch :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i mite just take u up on that :thumbsup: and let me know what you'll need for the grill on sunday. we gonna get our grub on


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 03:17 AM~11514493
> *i mite just take u up on that  :thumbsup: and let me know what you'll need for the grill on sunday.  we gonna get our grub on
> *


   let me know


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

The rooms (suites) are going to be $69.00+tax, let me know if want one


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 4 2008, 03:25 PM~11519093
> *The rooms (suites) are going to be $69.00+tax, let me know if want one
> *



more than likely i will be getting one...ill give ya a call soon...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 4 2008, 04:25 PM~11519093
> *The rooms (suites) are going to be $69.00+tax, let me know if want one
> *



thats playa price..  is it the same if its one or two people?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 05:25 PM~11519547
> *thats playa price..    is it the same if its one or two people?
> *


yes


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 2 2008, 07:48 PM~11502169
> ****** please I brought a broke car to the temple show an still out performed you AND drove out the pit :biggrin: matta of fact housecall me on ya way to austin.....just ta make sure your ride workin right for the hop down there  :biggrin:
> *


IM GOIN TO BE N THA ATX 4 THA HOP I ALREADY KNOW UR SCARED SO ILL QUIT TELLIN U TO GO OUT THERE ILL JUST CATCH U AT THA NEXT SHOW MATTER OF FACT WE DONT EVEN HAVE TO WAIT 4 THE SHOW TO STSRT WE GO HEAD TO HEAD AS SOON AS WE GET THERE I JUST WANT ALOT OF PEOPLE AROUND TO SEE U LOSE AND ILL BRING SOME TOWELS SO IF U START CRYING JUST LIKE U DID AT TEMPLE SHOW


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 4 2008, 04:25 PM~11519093
> *The rooms (suites) are going to be $69.00+tax, let me know if want one
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, L4LRIDERS, MiKLO

sup baby john...sup miklo :biggrin:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 4 2008, 04:10 PM~11519835
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, L4LRIDERS, MiKLO
> 
> ...


WHATS UP TITO


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 4 2008, 06:08 PM~11519825
> *miggy gets a room for free
> *



wow thanks :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 4 2008, 05:14 PM~11519858
> *WHATS UP TITO
> *



not a damn thang..just here...you done got CHINGON ready... :biggrin:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 4 2008, 04:16 PM~11519874
> *not a damn thang..just here...you done got CHINGON ready... :biggrin:
> *


ALMOST READY JUST GOT A COUPLE OF THINGS TO FINISH


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 4 2008, 04:06 PM~11519809
> *IM GOIN TO BE N THA ATX 4 THA HOP I ALREADY KNOW UR SCARED SO ILL QUIT TELLIN U TO GO OUT THERE ILL JUST CATCH U AT THA NEXT SHOW MATTER OF FACT WE DONT EVEN HAVE TO WAIT 4 THE SHOW TO STSRT WE GO HEAD TO HEAD AS SOON AS WE GET THERE I JUST WANT ALOT OF PEOPLE AROUND TO SEE U LOSE AND ILL BRING SOME TOWELS SO IF U START CRYING JUST LIKE U DID AT TEMPLE SHOW
> *


and when i bust yo ass again we gon still be cool afterwards......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 4 2008, 05:17 PM~11519877
> *ALMOST READY JUST GOT A COUPLE OF THINGS TO FINISH
> *



das cool..ill know whats up very soon on where its gonna be at...


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 4 2008, 04:19 PM~11519889
> *and when i bust yo ass again we gon still be cool afterwards......
> *


WE COOL JUST IM GOIN TO SHOW U Y THEY CAR MY MONTE CHINGON


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: tito_ls, L4LRIDERS, regal ryda, texastrike

:0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: 

all this hoppin reminds me of the old days around here...


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 4 2008, 04:19 PM~11519891
> *das cool..ill know whats up very soon on where its gonna be at...
> *


ALRIGHT VATO JUST LET ME KNOW U KNOW IM DOWN HOMIE


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 4 2008, 04:20 PM~11519903
> *WE COOL JUST IM GOIN TO SHOW U Y THEY CAR MY MONTE CHINGON
> *


and thats all that matta


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 4 2008, 04:21 PM~11519909
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tito_ls, L4LRIDERS, regal ryda, texastrike
> 
> ...


IM JUST TRYING TO HOLD IT DOWN 4 MY CLUB TITO AND U ALREADY KNOW THAT 254 EVEN THOUGH I LIVE IN FORITOS BORN AND RAISED N THAT 254 LIL MEX


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 4 2008, 06:19 PM~11519891
> *das cool..ill know whats up very soon on where its gonna be at...
> *


 :wave: i think Tito done forgot bout me


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 05:25 PM~11519944
> *:wave:  i think Tito done forgot bout me
> *



no i didnt miggy... :biggrin:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 04:25 PM~11519944
> *:wave:  i think Tito done forgot bout me
> *


WHATS UP MIGGY


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 4 2008, 06:26 PM~11519957
> *no i didnt miggy... :biggrin:
> *



what u doin saturday? i might go to austin to chill if you wanna ride wit me. KOP got that carwash and i am thinkin of going out there n chill for a bit.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 4 2008, 06:27 PM~11519961
> *WHATS UP MIGGY
> *


que onda vato.. looks like next weekend is gonna be tight in austin. man i never get a hotel room for a carshow but i think this time iam gonna have to


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 4 2008, 05:24 PM~11519940
> *IM JUST TRYING TO HOLD IT DOWN 4 MY CLUB TITO AND U ALREADY KNOW THAT 254 EVEN THOUGH I LIVE IN FORITOS BORN AND RAISED N THAT 254 LIL MEX
> *


oh i already know, you rep 254 all day everyday... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: miggy254, *L4LRIDERS, tito_ls, regal ryda*


whats up fellaz...  anything going down this weekend?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 05:28 PM~11519971
> *what u doin saturday?  i might go to austin to chill if you wanna ride wit me.  KOP got that carwash and i am thinkin of going out there n chill for a bit.
> *



im not sure yet bout saturday, gonna go 2 that san anton car show sunday, if i dont leave on saturday 2 san anton, hit me up, we will ride...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 4 2008, 06:31 PM~11519998
> *im not sure yet bout saturday, gonna go 2 that san anton car show sunday, if i dont leave on saturday 2 san anton, hit me up, we will ride...
> *



i think there's like 3 carwashes going on in da ATX saturday.. KOP's, Rollerz's, and Miracles .. i wouldnt mind showing on sunday in San Antoz. do u know how much registration is?


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 4 2008, 04:30 PM~11519989
> *que onda vato.. looks like next weekend is gonna be tight in austin.  man i never get a hotel room for a carshow but i think this time iam gonna have to
> *


YEA I HOPE ITS TIGHT DOWN THERE HAVENT BEEN TO AUSTIN N A LONG ASS TIME


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 4 2008, 04:30 PM~11519991
> *oh i already know, you rep 254 all day everyday... :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY HOMIE


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 4 2008, 06:10 PM~11519835
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, L4LRIDERS, MiKLO
> 
> ...


 :wave: what up Tito


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 4 2008, 02:25 PM~11519093
> *The rooms (suites) are going to be $69.00+tax, let me know if want one
> *


I need to talk to Dani and see if we are going Saturday after all, but where is this at? Need name and address or phone number.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 4 2008, 07:22 PM~11520932
> *:wave: what up Tito
> *



nothin much...just here and there :biggrin: ... i think i will be gettin a room...ill be around town this weekend, so we will talk


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Sep 4 2008, 06:31 PM~11519997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well from what I know as of now there's 3 car washes 2 on sat 1 on sun and rick was trying and get a cruis 2gether @ the park somethin on sun but have not heard what time yet.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 3 2008, 10:06 PM~11512134
> *
> i was wondering if everyone would like to meet up at the park around 5 and make a little video of all the low lows and respectfull car clubs. (no swanging none of that bullshit)
> 
> ...


 THIS IS WHAT I WAS TLKN BOUT......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 4 2008, 08:57 PM~11521728
> * well from what I know as of now there's 3 car washes 2 on sat 1 on sun and rick was trying and get a cruis 2gether @ the park somethin on sun but have not heard what time yet.....
> *



around 4 or 5. if you want to know more just pm me or if you have my number hit me up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

To all car clubs and individuals, if you are interested in having your name on the t-shirts that are being made for this show, you have to be Pre-Registered by September 21st. Please contact me, Tim Walls or Jon Chuck for pre registration forms. We will have some at the Austin stop.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 4 2008, 09:17 PM~11521379
> *I need to talk to Dani and see if we are going Saturday after all, but where is this at?  Need name and address or phone number.
> *


http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ausp...stin-northwest/ heres the link with all the info


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2008, 12:44 PM~11526437
> *http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ausp...stin-northwest/ heres the link with all the info
> *



:thumbsup: that place looks really nice


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 5 2008, 02:42 PM~11527369
> *:thumbsup:  that place looks really nice
> *


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

....Isaac's shadow will be there


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 5 2008, 02:50 PM~11527448
> *
> *



ill try to hit u up tomorrow iam plannin on going to the ATX tomorrow... hopefully nothing comes up. is yalls carwash tomorrow too?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Sep 5 2008, 01:54 PM~11527493
> *....Isaac's shadow will be there
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Quick question, is this show going to be outside like Cinco De Mayo show?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2008, 07:04 PM~11530118
> *Quick question, is this show going to be outside like Cinco De Mayo show?
> *


Yep.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 5 2008, 01:42 PM~11527369
> *:thumbsup:  that place looks really nice
> *


I agree :yessad:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

READY FOR THE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: impala_ss_in_atx, *MsDani*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 5 2008, 10:26 PM~11531185
> *Yep.
> *


Thanks Dani


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2008, 09:43 PM~11531984
> *Thanks Dani
> *


YES THANKS DANI............


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2008, 11:43 PM~11531984
> *Thanks Dani
> *


x1000


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0   :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SO WHO ALL NEEDS A ROOM?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

one week away :biggrin: 

any word on the hop???


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

y not have a hop after the show @ chicano park and reward the money then.....there will still be a hop and no insurance liability to worry about......just take it to the streets *head 2 head*


 or @ a empty parking lot....then we can watch some damage happen lol 

 I still think we should do this or something to that effect.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 7 2008, 04:32 PM~11541227
> *one week away :biggrin:
> 
> any word on the hop???
> *


x2


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 7 2008, 09:39 PM~11544477
> *x2
> *


YEAH !!!!!!!!!! GET TO STEPPIN !!!!!!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

hurricane IKE might mess with us on this Sunday I hope not but we gonna have to keep an eye out on this one ... just watching out for those who might have to drive in from the coastal areas ... good luck with this 1


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

get a enclosed trailer and have no worries


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 7 2008, 10:16 AM~11539906
> *SO WHO ALL NEEDS A ROOM?
> *


We got a free room, but it's 30 minutes away. I'm still waiting to see what Dani decides about going on Saturday night.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 8 2008, 08:57 AM~11546720
> *We got a free room, but it's 30 minutes away.  I'm still waiting to see what Dani decides about going on Saturday night.
> *


Only if we go to 6th street the night before


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 8 2008, 10:52 AM~11548130
> *Only if we go to 6th street the night before
> *


did you like what you saw at the kandy shop last night? :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

oh crap ... :angry: this is an outdoor show only is there a back up plan ? incase of the rain ? 

















hurricane watch link..
http://tropics.myfoxaustin.com/?siteID=1024


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2008, 03:07 PM~11549810
> *did you like what you saw at the kandy shop last night? :0
> *



trust me, she liked it... :biggrin: ....made her weekend... :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 8 2008, 11:52 AM~11548130
> *Only if we go to 6th street the night before
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 8 2008, 03:10 PM~11550331
> *:biggrin:
> *


BUT BIG RICK DONT FIT IN THE CLUBS......HAHAHAHAA :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

the show's gonna be inside the expo if its raining right? damn hurricanes :angry: but this one has a guy's name so it shouldnt be that bad. the ones wit a female's name are the ones that be fuckin up shit :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2008, 04:34 PM~11550530
> *BUT BIG RICK DONT FIT IN THE CLUBS......HAHAHAHAA :biggrin:
> *



your right that just means we have stay out of the ghetto ass clubs.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 8 2008, 05:54 PM~11550703
> *your right that just means we have stay out of the ghetto ass clubs.
> *


6th st is ghetto period. it aint like it use to be back in the days .. but there be sum hoes out there though :thumbsup: so rick take your camera


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 8 2008, 04:59 PM~11550753
> *6th st is ghetto period.  it aint like it use to be back in the days .. but there be sum hoes out there though  :thumbsup: so rick take your camera
> *


i always carry it :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 8 2008, 04:23 PM~11549975
> *oh crap ...  :angry:  this is an outdoor show only is there a back up plan ?  incase of the rain ?
> 
> 
> ...



and now for a look at our weather I turn it over to Chief Meterologist Benny Andrews with this week's forecast


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 8 2008, 04:23 PM~11549975
> *oh crap ...  :angry:  this is an outdoor show only is there a back up plan ?  incase of the rain ?
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks  

im pretty sure that they can use the barn if it does rain


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 8 2008, 07:40 PM~11551698
> *that sucks
> 
> im pretty sure that they can use the barn if it does rain
> *


you're watching K-EYE witness news


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 8 2008, 07:54 PM~11551821
> *you're watching K-EYE witness news
> *


 :roflmao: youre a fool miggy :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 8 2008, 07:57 PM~11551850
> *:roflmao: youre a fool miggy :roflmao:
> *



lol iam just freakin bored right now but iam bout to get off and watch some WWE monday night raw so ill be back on at 10 ...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

The Hydraulics Competition is going 2 be at the Show...Hoppers get ready... :0


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 8 2008, 06:51 PM~11551195
> *and now for a look at our weather I turn it over to Chief Meterologist Benny Andrews with this week's forecast
> *


:roflmao: 
thank you miggy I'll take it from here all I have for you is rainy weather and big storm ....








now back to you...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

miracles :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 8 2008, 09:40 PM~11552897
> *:roflmao:
> thank you miggy I'll take it from here all I have for you is rainy weather and big storm ....
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: :yessad: damn hurricane :angry:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 8 2008, 06:09 PM~11551976
> *The Hydraulics Competition is going 2 be at the Show...Hoppers get ready... :0
> *


It's about time you figure something out. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Now, how much is the prize money gonna be? lol


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

weather looks likes its gonna be better than expected ike turning south now :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We are working on moving the show under the show barn in case of bad weather. 

If there are less than 50 entries at the show, the cash awards will be removed from this event and rolled into next year's Austin events

If the rain pours and the event is washout, cars at this show will still get their points at this show and we may turn one of the final two half points show into a full points event!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 9 2008, 06:45 AM~11556328
> *We are working on moving the show under the show barn in case of bad weather.
> 
> If there are less than 50 entries at the show, the cash awards will be removed from this event and rolled into next year's Austin events
> ...


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 8 2008, 10:12 PM~11554616
> *YEAH!! WAT HE SAID........................ :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 9 2008, 07:03 AM~11556054
> *weather looks likes its gonna be better than expected ike turning south now  :biggrin:
> *



and in sports the Texas Longhorns are lookin to take another big win this Saturday and A&M another lost. now back to you Benny


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

it appears it will be raining family members @ my casa this weekend ... I'll be housing hurricane Ike refugees.... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Sep 9 2008, 01:00 PM~11558192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 9 2008, 03:05 PM~11559234
> *it appears it will be raining family members @ my casa this weekend ... I'll be housing hurricane Ike refugees....  :biggrin:
> *


i know everytime i see the news iam like :uh: :angry: ... but maybe it'll take that southside turn and miss us  .. let my tios n tias in mexico get the rain cuz we wanna have a carshow  :biggrin: iam gonna light a candle and maybe it'll bring us some sunny weather on the weekend


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

they projected it will turn up again back toward us... :uh: guess theres no way to really tell.... gonna be a damn busy weekend for me...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:uh: :uh: 50 to 70 mph winds and tons of rain sat and sun :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ill set up in my trailer :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 9 2008, 07:07 PM~11562299
> *ill set up in my trailer :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*DO NOT CANCEL THIS SHOW**</span>*
:nono: :nono:






<span style=\'colorurple\'> this is gonna start rumors isn't..........:biggrin:



I lowride like a mailman rain, sleet, or snow :nicoderm:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 9 2008, 08:45 AM~11556328
> *We are working on moving the show under the show barn in case of bad weather.
> 
> If there are less than 50 entries at the show, the cash awards will be removed from this event and rolled into next year's Austin events
> ...



So what is the final verdict?


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Sep 10 2008, 11:53 AM~11567190
> *So what is the final verdict?
> *




x2


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

x3


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

latest image :biggrin: might be over and thru us by Sunday after all ...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Car show is still going on as planned...THE SHOW IS NOT CANCELLED AS OF RIGHT NOW...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

well someone needs to make a decision before all these people including myself come from hours waya for no reason, i am in ft worth, right at 4 hours away, plus i rent a trailer and all that, its gonna be pretty shitty to drive all the way down there for nothing....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 10 2008, 02:00 PM~11567728
> *latest image  :biggrin:  might be over and thru us by Sunday after all ...
> 
> 
> ...



they must really be expecting it to be bad cuz i found out today that alot of the area highschool games for friday night have been moved to tomorrow night cuz of it. but hopefully ur right Benny..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 02:16 PM~11567878
> *well someone needs to make a decision before all these people including myself come from hours waya for no reason, i am in ft worth, right at 4 hours away, plus i rent a trailer and all that, its gonna be pretty shitty to drive all the way down there for nothing....
> *


true .... and don't forget all of the mandatory evacuations and the traffic its gonna cause


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2008, 02:17 PM~11567882
> *they must really be expecting it to be bad cuz i found out today that alot of the area highschool games for friday night have been moved to tomorrow night cuz of it.  but hopefully ur right Benny..
> *


I think they only cancelled games which had the students from evacuation areas and games that are being played near an evacuation routes...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 10 2008, 02:25 PM~11567945
> *I think they only cancelled games which had the students from evacuation areas and games that are being played near an evacuation routes...
> *



cameron vs lexington game was moved to tomorrow night... then again i doubt yall ever heard of theses lil towns lol and i know belton plays tomorrow night too not sure bout temple and other teams.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 10 2008, 02:23 PM~11567935
> *true .... and don't forget all of the mandatory evacuations and the traffic its gonna cause
> *


i remember the traffic from hurrican rita. some people that came through here said it took them 12 hrs to get from houston to here and its basically only a 3 hour drive tops on a normal day. cars back 2 back for miles


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

FYI - I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE FOLKS AT UNIVISION - THE ONES WHO ARE HOSTING THE EVENT AND THEY SAID THAT THEY MAY CANCEL IT BECAUSE THEY MAY BE USING THE EXPO CENTER TO HOUSE EVACUEES! THEY WILL KNOW FOR SURE BY TOMORROW. IF I FIND OUT ANYTHING ELSE ... I WILL POST IT HERE.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2008, 02:30 PM~11567983
> *cameron vs lexington game was moved to tomorrow night... then again i doubt yall ever heard of theses lil towns lol and i know belton plays tomorrow night too not sure bout temple and other teams.
> *


i heard of em.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and hearne, and clavert and bremond and rockdale and caldwell and manor and elgin and well, i think you believe me by now.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 03:10 PM~11568365
> *i heard of em.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  and hearne, and clavert and bremond and rockdale and caldwell and manor and elgin and well, i think you believe me by now.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol u forgot milano  lol when u said hearne n calvert u made me think of chalie boy


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 10 2008, 02:58 PM~11568237
> *FYI - I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE FOLKS AT UNIVISION - THE ONES WHO ARE HOSTING THE EVENT AND THEY SAID THAT THEY MAY CANCEL IT BECAUSE THEY MAY BE USING THE EXPO CENTER TO HOUSE EVACUEES!  THEY WILL KNOW FOR SURE BY TOMORROW.  IF I FIND OUT ANYTHING ELSE ... I WILL POST IT HERE.
> *



:0 :0 :0 iam bout to watch the news n see wha they sayin


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2008, 03:14 PM~11568409
> *lol u forgot milano    lol when u said hearne n calvert u made me think of chalie boy
> *


i fished school with him man....1998 hearne high...il post a pic tonite im at work now


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

DONT CANCEL, RE-SCHEDULE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Sep 10 2008, 03:37 PM~11568610
> *DONT CANCEL, RE-SCHEDULE !!!  :biggrin:
> *


thats an option too but a decision needs to be made really soon, most people get there the day before the show which is only 3 days away....i know i was planning on going out there on friday evening....i just dont wanna make the tirp for nothing....and im sure alot of other people feel the same way


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 02:44 PM~11568658
> *thats an option too but a decision needs to be made really soon, most people get there the day before the show which is only 3 days away....i know i was planning on going out there on friday evening....i just dont wanna make the tirp for nothing....and im sure alot of other people feel the same way
> *



We will let everybody know as soon as possible...


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

gas shortage down there may be a factor as well, some of us may get stuck down there amongst the evacuees


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 10 2008, 04:13 PM~11568902
> *gas shortage down there may be a factor as well, some of us may get stuck down there amongst the evacuees
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 good point....i was in virginia when hurricane isable hit and that gas shortage aint no joke...that shit is for realz...and not only that, if they get hit hard enough, they may lose power for a few days, that happened in virginia, and without power you cant run the electric pumps on the gas pumps....so if theres gas in there or not, your ass aint getting any without power...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

dont know bout you guys but I'm going fill er up and get me some groceries better to be safe than sorry... que no ?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 10 2008, 05:19 PM~11569359
> *dont know bout you guys but I'm going fill er up and get me some groceries better to be safe than sorry...  que no ?
> *


Get me some pizza rolls and cool whip


















Dont ask :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 04:56 PM~11569171
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  good point....i was in virginia when hurricane isable hit and that gas shortage aint no joke...that shit is for realz...and not only that, if they get hit hard enough, they may lose power for a few days, that happened in virginia, and without power you cant run the electric pumps on the gas pumps....so if theres gas in there or not, your ass aint getting any without power...
> *



we're mexicans we're figure a way :yes: :yes: :yes: just bring some duct take, a tire tool, and a water hose  oh yea and dont forget the matches


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 10 2008, 05:47 PM~11569562
> *Get me some pizza rolls and cool whip
> Dont ask  :biggrin:
> *



pizza rolls are on sale at HEB right now 4 for $10 .. :thumbsup: hot buy of the week


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 10 2008, 04:55 PM~11569627
> *pizza rolls are on sale at HEB right now 4 for $10 ..  :thumbsup: hot buy of the week
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, FunkytownRoller, ENGRAVER

ROOOOOLLLLLEEEEERRRRRZZZZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Heres my take.....i believe this show NEEDS to be cancelled. there are too many risks involved with everything that is going on. i dont think this would be fair to say "whoever shows up will get their points" that is like saying that if you live out of austin you are screwed. you have to take all the factors into consideration and realize that this thing is going to cause alot of problems for all out of towners......i mean if this thing is as bad as they say it is going to be you have to look at the people who will be attending. alot of these guys who drive their cars are going to be put in danger driving out there on wet roads on 13's and 14's....then the people who bring trailers, thats almost a hazard in itself. i dont think that having a show is worth someone getting killed. you really have to take this all into account...i mean traffic is going to be ridiculous and rain will be too damn much to even have a show, i know you guys dont want to hear this but its the truth and this show needs to be cancelled.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

agreed


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Getting out of there after the storm rolls in would be dangerous for everyone on the road.


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 06:41 PM~11570513
> *Heres my take.....i believe this show NEEDS to be cancelled.  there are too many risks involved with everything that is going on.  i dont think this would be fair to say "whoever shows up will get their points"  that is like saying that if you live out of austin you are screwed.  you have to take all the factors into consideration and realize that this thing is going to cause alot of problems for all out of towners......i mean if this thing is as bad as they say it is going to be you have to look at the people who will be attending.  alot of these guys who drive their cars are going to be put in danger driving out there on wet roads on 13's and 14's....then the people who bring trailers, thats almost a hazard in itself.  i dont think that having a show is worth someone getting killed.  you really have to take this all into account...i mean traffic is going to be ridiculous and rain will be too damn much to even have a show, i know you guys dont want to hear this but its the truth and this show needs to be cancelled.
> *



_*X2*_


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 07:41 PM~11570513
> *Heres my take.....i believe this show NEEDS to be cancelled.  there are too many risks involved with everything that is going on.  i dont think this would be fair to say "whoever shows up will get their points"  that is like saying that if you live out of austin you are screwed.  you have to take all the factors into consideration and realize that this thing is going to cause alot of problems for all out of towners......i mean if this thing is as bad as they say it is going to be you have to look at the people who will be attending.  alot of these guys who drive their cars are going to be put in danger driving out there on wet roads on 13's and 14's....then the people who bring trailers, thats almost a hazard in itself.  i dont think that having a show is worth someone getting killed.  you really have to take this all into account...i mean traffic is going to be ridiculous and rain will be too damn much to even have a show, i know you guys dont want to hear this but its the truth and this show needs to be cancelled.
> *



I AGREE.....ONLY CAUSE ALOT OF PEOPLE GO OUT OF THEIR WAY TO MAKE THESE SHOWS...AND IF ITS ON .. THEN WE WILL GO....AND THEN WE DONT KNOW WHAT WERE IN FOR ....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 05:41 PM~11570513
> *Heres my take.....i believe this show NEEDS to be cancelled.  there are too many risks involved with everything that is going on.  i dont think this would be fair to say "whoever shows up will get their points"  that is like saying that if you live out of austin you are screwed.  you have to take all the factors into consideration and realize that this thing is going to cause alot of problems for all out of towners......i mean if this thing is as bad as they say it is going to be you have to look at the people who will be attending.  alot of these guys who drive their cars are going to be put in danger driving out there on wet roads on 13's and 14's....then the people who bring trailers, thats almost a hazard in itself.  i dont think that having a show is worth someone getting killed.  you really have to take this all into account...i mean traffic is going to be ridiculous and rain will be too damn much to even have a show, i know you guys dont want to hear this but its the truth and this show needs to be cancelled.
> *


_*
X2 !!!!!!!   


DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!!*_


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

what about those who have sent there pre regs already?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

postpone it like the U.T. Game.... :angry: Or just double the Waco points to not just full points but x2 points... :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

I WILL GO I DONT CARE MY CAR IS WET ANYWAY


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 10 2008, 08:37 PM~11571650
> *I WILL GO I DONT CARE MY CAR IS WET ANYWAY
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

*OFFICIAL NEWS*

We have been in discussion all day.. And due to the fact of the weather, we are most likely going to RESCHEDULE THE SHOW. We are still working out the Details as to a further date, but as soon as we know, we will post it up...

Thanks to everybody that shows support for the WEGO TOUR....

If you have any questions, please contact me. Raymond Lara (254) 760-8323 or Tim Walls (214) 356-0352


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 10 2008, 09:54 PM~11571852
> **OFFICIAL NEWS*
> 
> We have been in discussion all day.. And due to the fact of the weather, we are most likely going to RESCHEDULE THE SHOW. We are still working out the Details as to a further date, but as soon as we know, we will post it up...
> ...


      MAN I WAS GO N RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Sep 10 2008, 08:55 PM~11571870
> *          MAN I WAS GO N RAIN OR SHINE
> *


x26456454


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 10 2008, 09:54 PM~11571852
> *most likely</span> going to RESCHEDULE THE SHOW. We are still working out the Details as to a further date, but as soon as we know, we will post it up...
> 
> Thanks to everybody that shows support for the WEGO TOUR....
> ...



well does this mean cancelled or the show may still go on....we dont need for you guys to make the decision to go ahead and hold the show on sunday morning...we really need to know for sure.....


not being a dick or anything, but i can tell you it will MOST LIKELY be cancelled...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Show should still go on...many have been planning for the show for months, taken days off that can't be changed....plus some of you dirty mexkins could use a bath....



Oh god just text me...it's gonna miss us :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 10 2008, 10:33 PM~11572364
> *Show should still go on...many have been planning for the show for months, taken days off that can't be changed....plus some of you dirty mexkins could use a bath....
> Oh god just text me...it's gonna miss us :biggrin:
> *


theres no way, you gotta be reasonable....chances are with the weather the way its gonna be, you woulda gotten the days off anyways...


fact is you cant expect all the wego faithfuls to get on the road in that weather with the cars/bikes that they will be bringing....the roads will be too dangerous and crazy, if i have to go i will go to keep my place in the standings, but i just dont think it is the locigal thing to do....how would we feel if we heard (god forbid) that someone ran off the road and killed themselves or worse, someone else, trying to get to this show....     like i said god forbid it happen, but you never know, anything can happen


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 10:38 PM~11572431
> *theres no way, you gotta be reasonable....chances are with the weather the way its gonna be, you woulda gotten the days off anyways...
> fact is you cant expect all the wego faithfuls to get on the road in that weather with the cars/bikes that they will be bringing....the roads will be too dangerous and crazy, if i have to go i will go to keep my place in the standings, but i just dont think it is the locigal thing to do....how would we feel if we heard (god forbid) that someone ran off the road and killed themselves or worse, someone else, trying to get to this show....         like i said god forbid it happen, but you never know, anything can happen
> *




x2


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Sep 10 2008, 09:41 PM~11572464
> *x2
> *


Good call Wego :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 09:38 PM~11572431
> *theres no way, you gotta be reasonable....chances are with the weather the way its gonna be, you woulda gotten the days off anyways...
> fact is you cant expect all the wego faithfuls to get on the road in that weather with the cars/bikes that they will be bringing....the roads will be too dangerous and crazy, if i have to go i will go to keep my place in the standings, but i just dont think it is the locigal thing to do....how would we feel if we heard (god forbid) that someone ran off the road and killed themselves or worse, someone else, trying to get to this show....         like i said god forbid it happen, but you never know, anything can happen
> *



We hear you homie, and we wouldnt want that to happen also...We will not be givin the news on sunday, as soon as we know something which will be hopefully real soon, we will announce it...I understand that everybody wants to know so they can plan on the trip, and WeGo appreciates the support, and we also care about everybody's safety. Being said, We will let everybody know AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 10 2008, 10:49 PM~11572589
> *We hear you homie, and we wouldnt want that to happen also...We will not be givin the news on sunday, as soon as we know something which will be hopefully real soon, we will announce it...I understand that everybody wants to know so they can plan on the trip, and WeGo appreciates the support, and we also care about everybody's safety. Being said, We will let everybody know AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Man, I was looking foward to this show all week long...


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

sup tino!!!! what it do?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 10 2008, 10:00 PM~11572743
> *Man, I was looking foward to this show all week long...
> *


x2


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 10 2008, 11:20 PM~11573014
> *sup tino!!!! what it do?
> *


JUST CHILLEN, TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHATS THE DEAL FOR THE SHOW.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 10:38 PM~11572431
> *theres no way, you gotta be reasonable....chances are with the weather the way its gonna be, you woulda gotten the days off anyways...
> fact is you cant expect all the wego faithfuls to get on the road in that weather with the cars/bikes that they will be bringing....the roads will be too dangerous and crazy, if i have to go i will go to keep my place in the standings, but i just dont think it is the locigal thing to do....how would we feel if we heard (god forbid) that someone ran off the road and killed themselves or worse, someone else, trying to get to this show....         like i said god forbid it happen, but you never know, anything can happen
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: funkytown


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 01:33 AM~11573916
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  funkytown
> *


for president :thumbsup: that mesikan makes sense in everything he says. i didnt even think about 75% he's saying but he's right. i was lookin forward to being out there and chillin wit everybody but i dont wanna hear or see anyone getting hurt on the road cuz of it .. Ike who?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 11 2008, 05:29 AM~11574366
> *for president  :thumbsup: that mesikan makes sense in everything he says.  i didnt even think about 75% he's saying but he's right.  i was lookin forward to being out there and chillin wit everybody but i dont wanna hear or see anyone getting hurt on the road cuz of it .. Ike who?
> *


just this once


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT IT DEW MAYNE ................WAT I MISS ?????????


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 05:43 AM~11574377
> *just this once
> *



X2 LOL!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Sep 11 2008, 05:43 AM~11574377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and i aint even get started with you..... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

QUOTE(FunkytownRoller) and i aint even get started with you..... 


OH CALM DOWN I WAS AGREEING WITH YOU DANG! IM NOT ALWAYS ON HERE IN DRAMA......LOL!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Sep 11 2008, 08:15 AM~11574659
> *OH CALM DOWN I WAS AGREEING WITH  YOU  DANG!  IM NOT ALWAYS ON HERE IN DRAMA......LOL!!!
> *


oh i aint getting pissed, i was just checking this topic to see wassup then i see you in here agreeing...well you didnt quote me you quoted King61, so i thought you two were trying to get at me. i was like :uh: :uh: :uh: my bad, im just used to the "drama from d-LowlilmamA" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



and i was gonna say that me and your daughter dont talk shit to each other on here anymore, that shit is done and over, i THINK we are cool now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 11 2008, 08:13 AM~11574649
> *man i aint NEVER talked any kinda shit to you, so what are you trying to say....i dont even know who the hell you are....
> *


im not talkin shit 2 u homie, u consider that talkin shit?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 11 2008, 08:19 AM~11574668
> *oh i aint getting pissed, i was just checking this topic to see wassup then i see you in here agreeing...well you didnt quote me you quoted King61, so i thought you two were trying to get at me. i was like  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: my bad, im just used to the "drama from d-LowlilmamA"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and i was gonna say that me and your daughter dont talk shit to each other on here anymore, that shit is done and over, i THINK we are cool now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YEA I WAS AGREEING WITH HIM TOO BUT I WAS J/K

THATS WHAT I THOUGHT THAT ALL WAS COOL.... IM COOL AS ALONG AS AINT NOONE TALKING CRAZY TO MY KID.... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

oh shit....here it comes....hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FunkytownRoller, King61!, D-LowlilmamA


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 08:20 AM~11574673
> *im not talkin shit 2 u homie, u consider that talkin shit?
> *


okay okay, well maybe im just a lil cranky this morning, im just used to fools talking all that nonsense on here, you guys know how it is....so......




I apologize......





back to the topic at hand, is the show cancelled yet or what????? if they can cancel the UT game with all that money on the line, i dont see what the problem is cancelling this little show......


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 11 2008, 08:13 AM~11574649
> *i dont even know who the hell you are....:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> *


Mike Garcia


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 11 2008, 08:23 AM~11574683
> *okay okay, well maybe im just a lil cranky this morning, im just used to fools talking all that nonsense on here, you guys know how it is....so......
> I apologize......
> back to the topic at hand, is the show cancelled yet or what????? if they can cancel the UT game with all that money on the line, i dont see what the problem is cancelling this little show......
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 08:26 AM~11574688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i need, right before work....im already at work, i get up early everyday, and drive from saginaw to irving....gotta be here at 730 so you guys can tell what time i have to get up to be here....sux but its pretty decent money, wife says thats why im so cranky all the time....that and she says im getting old.. :uh: :uh: :uh: .


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 06:24 AM~11574686
> *Mike Lowry
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 07:24 AM~11574686
> *Mike Garcia
> *


Whats up,u pick up your car


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 11 2008, 08:29 AM~11574700
> *thats what i need, right before work....im already at work, i get up early everyday, and drive from saginaw to irving....gotta be here at 730 so you guys can tell what time i have to get up to be here....sux but its pretty decent money, wife says thats why im so cranky all the time....that and she says im getting old.. :uh:  :uh:  :uh: .
> *


ur not alone :tears: :tears:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Sep 11 2008, 08:32 AM~11574716
> *Whats up,u pick up your car
> *


no sir, hopefully ike hurricane dont hit like ike turner


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 07:34 AM~11574725
> *no sir, hopefully ike hurricane dont hit like ike turner
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

heard u pickd urs up tho, did u get the interior yet


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 08:34 AM~11574725
> *no sir, hopefully ike hurricane dont hit like ike turner
> *


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 07:36 AM~11574733
> *heard u pickd urs up tho, did u get the interior yet
> *


no just didnt want to take a chance :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 11 2008, 07:29 AM~11574700
> *thats what i need, right before work....im already at work, i get up early everyday, and drive from saginaw to irving....gotta be here at 730 so you guys can tell what time i have to get up to be here....sux but its pretty decent money, wife says thats why im so cranky all the time....that and she says im getting old.. :uh:  :uh:  :uh: .
> *



SUP HOMIE!!!! 

IT'S CALLED STRESS!!! FKS WITH EVERYONE, AND FKS UP EVERYONE'S MOOD!!! DR'S NEED TO PRESCRIBE DAILY BJ'S.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
IT WORKED FOR CLINTON.....WE NEVER WENT TO WAR....HAHAHAHA....HE WAS JUST CHILLIN....PLAYIN HIS SAX AND SMOKIN CIGARS!!!!    

I HOPE EVERYONE AND THIER FAMILIES MAKE IT THROUGH THIS STORM SAFELY!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Sep 11 2008, 08:39 AM~11574739
> *no just didnt want to take a chance :biggrin:
> *


i hear u, i couldnt get a trailer fast enough so hopefully it keeps turnin, sorry HTown


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 07:41 AM~11574749
> *i hear u, i couldnt get a trailer fast enough so hopefully it keeps turnin, sorry HTown
> *


Thats what it looks like :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

We have RESCHEDULED the Show for September 28th...It will continue to be a Full Points show on the 28th...Sorry for the inconvenience, we just wanna make sure everybody will be safe at home, instead of on the road.. Thank you for supporting WeGo, and we will See everybody in Waco on the 21st. Again, if you have any questions you can contact me Raymond Lara (254) 760-8323 or Tim Walls (214) 356-0352


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 11 2008, 09:10 AM~11574887
> *We have RESCHEDULED the Show for September 28th...It will continue to be a Full Points show on the 28th...Sorry for the inconvenience, we just wanna make sure everybody will be safe at home, instead of on the road.. Thank you for supporting WeGo, and we will See everybody in Waco on the 21st. Again, if you have any questions you can contact me Raymond Lara (254) 760-8323 or Tim Walls (214) 356-0352
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 11 2008, 08:10 AM~11574887
> *We have RESCHEDULED the Show for September 28th...It will continue to be a Full Points show on the 28th...Sorry for the inconvenience, we just wanna make sure everybody will be safe at home, instead of on the road.. Thank you for supporting WeGo, and we will See everybody in Waco on the 21st. Again, if you have any questions you can contact me Raymond Lara (254) 760-8323 or Tim Walls (214) 356-0352
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tito_ls, People's Choice

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: can you get 2 work.... :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

YOU KNOW I WORK 24/7 HOMIE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 11 2008, 10:22 AM~11575669
> *YOU KNOW I WORK 24/7 HOMIE!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU MUST BE uffin: :420: YOU AINT NEVER WORKING :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Anyway


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

We have RESCHEDULED the Show for September 28th...It will continue to be a Full Points show on the 28th...Sorry for the inconvenience, we just wanna make sure everybody will be safe at home, instead of on the road.. Thank you for supporting WeGo, and we will See everybody in Waco on the 21st. Again, if you have any questions you can contact me Raymond Lara (254) 760-8323 or Tim Walls (214) 356-0352
[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 11 2008, 08:24 AM~11574686
> *Mike Garcia
> *



Mike Who .. 










j/k j/k :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

sounds like a plan to me


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 11 2008, 05:34 PM~11578669
> *sounds like a plan to me
> *



hey did u get the PM i sent ya?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

so does this mean theres no carshow this sunday?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 11 2008, 05:51 PM~11579775
> *so does this mean theres no carshow this sunday?
> *


YEAH THERE IS I'LL MEET YOU THERE ..........................


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wut up nukkas


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 11 2008, 09:38 PM~11581059
> *wut up nukkas
> *


what up mike


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 11 2008, 08:30 PM~11580206
> *YEAH THERE IS I'LL MEET YOU THERE ..........................
> *



k :thumbsup: like what time?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 12 2008, 03:54 AM~11583766
> *k  :thumbsup: like what time?
> *


8:15 AT THE CAR WASH ON DECKER...............


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 12 2008, 01:18 AM~11583629
> *what up mike
> *


Just hangin out wit my wang out :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

MR. DoIt2Death
*****
Posts: 3,379
Joined: Nov 2005
From: FT Hood, Texas
*Car Club: The Newest BLVD ACE* :0 :0 :0 

i kinda knew that :thumbsup:  awready homie .. u gonna go to the waco show next weekend?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 12 2008, 01:13 PM~11586767
> *MR. DoIt2Death
> *****
> Posts: 3,379
> ...


yea sure, you talkin bout Estrella right


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 12 2008, 05:48 AM~11583923
> *Just hangin out wit my wang out  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 12 2008, 05:08 PM~11587640
> *yea sure, you talkin bout Estrella right
> *



yea.. hopefully the weather wont be so bad on that weekend


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

well we could a had the show aftrer all it seems..alot of evacuees had to come this way with there rides..and a check of local shelters showed that the expo wasnt one of the shelters...


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

too much hype no action. let the show go on


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

so is the show going on o what :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: MIRACLES C.C.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 13 2008, 03:11 PM~11594214
> *so is the show going on o what  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: MIRACLES C.C.
> *



idk. show up in the morning and see :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 13 2008, 11:52 AM~11592748
> *well we could a had the show aftrer all it seems..alot of evacuees had to come this way with there rides..and a check of local shelters showed that the expo wasnt one of the shelters...
> *



its sunny outside right now and they sayin tomorrow high is 88 and low 63 with sunny skys.... atleast thats what Benny told me :biggrin: man i bought 4 cases of bottled water, 10 flashlights, sandwhich meat and bread, chips, candles, and foot powder all for nothing ... yall should see some of the evacuees stayin over here at the church .. o0o0o weeeeeee ..ill post pics later 


well the sandwhich meat and bread aint going to waist iam eating it right now :biggrin: and i bought foot powder cuz when the lights go out i get all nervous and my feet sweat alot :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 13 2008, 03:11 PM~11594214
> *<span style='color:green'>.........I WAS ALREADY AND THANGS.......... :angry: :angry: .*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 13 2008, 04:12 PM~11594544
> *its sunny outside right now and they sayin tomorrow high is 88 and low 63 with sunny skys.... atleast thats what Benny told me  :biggrin:  man i bought 4 cases of bottled water, 10 flashlights, sandwhich meat and bread, chips,  candles, and foot powder all for nothing ... yall should see some of the evacuees stayin over here at the church .. o0o0o weeeeeee ..ill post pics later
> well the sandwhich meat and bread aint going to waist iam eating it right now  :biggrin:  and i bought foot powder cuz when the lights go out i get all nervous and my feet sweat alot  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


go and snatch a cpl of them ho's up fo ya boi :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2008, 07:12 PM~11595353
> *go and snatch a cpl of them ho's up fo ya boi  :biggrin:
> *


FO-SHO X2...............


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 13 2008, 09:12 PM~11595353
> *go and snatch a cpl of them ho's up fo ya boi  :biggrin:
> *



shouldve went out to Cameron Park yesterday in Waco they was everywhere and since the parade was cancelled too, there was a line of about 55 rides just swangin, hoppin, 3 wheelin all through the park. then the laws showed up :uh: but they was coo though and Beto did a find job at barbq'n at the park too :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 15 2008, 03:35 AM~11604636
> *shouldve went out to Cameron Park yesterday in Waco they was everywhere and since the parade was cancelled too, there was a line of about 55 rides just swangin, hoppin, 3 wheelin all through the park.  then the laws showed up  :uh:  but they was coo though and Beto did a find job at barbq'n at the park too  :thumbsup:
> *


pics or it didnt happen.................. :angry:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 15 2008, 03:35 AM~11604636
> *shouldve went out to Cameron Park yesterday in Waco they was everywhere and since the parade was cancelled too, there was a line of about 55 rides just swangin, hoppin, 3 wheelin all through the park.  then the laws showed up  :uh:  but they was coo though and Beto did a find job at barbq'n at the park too  :thumbsup:
> *


shulda called a brotha :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

HAPPY 21st x 2 BIRTHDAY..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 15 2008, 05:35 AM~11604636
> *shouldve went out to Cameron Park yesterday in Waco they was everywhere and since the parade was cancelled too, there was a line of about 55 rides just swangin, hoppin, 3 wheelin all through the park.  then the laws showed up  :uh:  but they was coo though and Beto did a find job at barbq'n at the park too  :thumbsup:
> *


sucka was packed


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 15 2008, 03:35 AM~11604636
> *shouldve went out to Cameron Park yesterday in Waco they was everywhere and since the parade was cancelled too, there was a line of about 55 rides just swangin, hoppin, 3 wheelin all through the park.  then the laws showed up  :uh:  but they was coo though and Beto did a find job at barbq'n at the park too  :thumbsup:
> *


WAT IT DEW NIGGY.................... :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2008, 04:29 PM~11594334
> *idk. show up in the morning and see :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :nosad:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 13 2008, 04:11 PM~11594214
> *so is the show going on o what  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: MIRACLES C.C you fail :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 15 2008, 09:57 AM~11605621
> * you fail :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2008, 10:49 AM~11593018
> *too much hype no action.  let the show go on
> *


I need to send you pics of my house. Talk about action in Houston. It was horrible.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 15 2008, 06:26 AM~11604925
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TIMMY</span>*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

due to what happened this weekend iam currently without electricity so iam on layitlow at work.. no it wasnt the hurricane that caused it. i just forgot the pay the bill :0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 15 2008, 03:34 PM~11607860
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TIMMY
> *


lil Timmy has a birthday today? whos down for chucky cheese? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 15 2008, 04:17 PM~11608226
> *due to what happened this weekend iam currently without electricity so iam on layitlow at work.. no it wasnt the hurricane that caused it.  i just forgot the pay the bill  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 15 2008, 03:34 PM~11607860
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TIMMY
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 15 2008, 05:35 AM~11604636
> *shouldve went out to Cameron Park yesterday in Waco they was everywhere and since the parade was cancelled too, there was a line of about 55 rides just swangin, hoppin, 3 wheelin all through the park.  then the laws showed up  :uh:  but they was coo though and Beto did a find job at barbq'n at the park too  :thumbsup:
> *


***** i was about 2 fuck u up but u left


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 15 2008, 06:27 AM~11604751
> *pics or it didnt happen..................  :angry:
> *


it happened , park was too crunk but we all had a beer on one hand and a plate full of food on tha other so it was either pics or stuffin our face :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 16 2008, 12:40 AM~11613093
> *it happened , park was too crunk but we all had a beer on one hand and a plate full of food on tha other so it was either pics or stuffin our face  :biggrin:
> *


x2 i didnt even realize till i got home that i didnt even take any pics of all that i shoulve though except for them wannabe slabs sittin on stocks wit no hubcaps


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 15 2008, 11:38 PM~11612495
> ****** i was about 2 fuck u up but u left
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i know my mama had called me so i had to leave


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 15 2008, 02:18 PM~11608236
> *lil Timmy has a birthday today? whos down for chucky cheese?  :biggrin:
> *


I'm down for Chucky Cheese. Saturday, Sep. 27th, Austin, TX.


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 16 2008, 06:01 AM~11614267
> *I'm down for Chucky Cheese.  Saturday, Sep. 27th, Austin, TX.
> *


CAN I COME WITH YALL ????????


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 15 2008, 11:38 PM~11612495
> ****** i was about 2 fuck u up but KiKi called me so i had to go
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 16 2008, 05:24 AM~11614006
> *:0  :0  :0  i know my mama had called me so i had to leave
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: im just fukn wit u big homie, u kno its all good


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 05:39 PM~11618279
> *:rofl:  :rofl: im just fukn wit u big homie, u kno its all good
> *



yezzirrrr


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 16 2008, 04:19 PM~11617696
> *CAN I COME ON YALL ????????
> *


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

any news on location for the show ? 
at expo ? 
maybe make it a fundraiser show for the houston-galveston area ?


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.news8austin.com/content/top_sto...asp?ArID=219908


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 16 2008, 07:54 PM~11620800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHAA LOOKS LIKE NIGGY........... :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 17 2008, 07:40 AM~11623627
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHAA LOOKS LIKE NIGGY........... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 r u callin him a p---y KIKI?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 16 2008, 08:01 AM~11614267
> *I'm down for Chucky Cheese.  Saturday, Sep. 27th, Austin, TX.
> *


im down! :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 16 2008, 02:19 PM~11617696
> *CAN I COME WITH YALL ????????
> *


Everybody's invited to Timmy's birthday party.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 17 2008, 01:41 PM~11626147
> *Everybody's invited to Timmy's birthday party.
> *


 :biggrin: Ill bring the strippers, Hey big Rick u ready to make that money! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 17 2008, 11:46 AM~11626183
> *:biggrin:  Ill bring the strippers, Hey big Rick u ready to make that money! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Strippers at Chucky Cheeses? :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 17 2008, 01:48 PM~11626197
> *Strippers at Chucky Cheeses? :uh:
> *


Well Rick does have some connetions :0 
J/K BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 17 2008, 08:35 AM~11624451
> *:0  :0  :0 r u callin him a p---y KIKI?
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT ..................A BIG KITTY................ :biggrin: HAHAHAHAA


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 17 2008, 12:48 PM~11626197
> *Strippers at Chucky Cheeses? :uh:
> *



hahaha


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 17 2008, 12:51 PM~11626218
> *Well Rick does have some connetions :0
> J/K BIG DOG :biggrin:
> *



hahhahahaha


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 17 2008, 02:48 PM~11626734
> *YOU DAM RIGHT ..................A BIG KITTY................ :biggrin: HAHAHAHAA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

You all are weird. I like that! :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

someone should request the topic title be changed from the 14th to the 28th...
:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 18 2008, 03:53 PM~11636640
> *someone should request the topic title be changed from the 14th to the 21st...
> *


why would you do that if the show was moved to the 28th....








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 18 2008, 03:53 PM~11636640
> *someone should request the topic title be changed from the 14th to the 21st...
> *


but the 21st is the Waco show :uh: :uh: :uh: lol Ramon gonna get you now


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 17 2008, 02:48 PM~11626734
> *YOU DAM RIGHT ..................A BIG KITTY................ :biggrin: HAHAHAHAA
> *



but iam not the one who drives a pink car


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 18 2008, 06:36 PM~11638061
> *but iam not the one who drives a pink car
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO PLAN ON GETTING A ROOM IN AUSTIN SHOULD RESERVE IT NOW. DUE TO THE FACT THAT THERE IS AN ACL FEST (MUSIC FESTIVAL), UT GAME, AND THOUSANDS OF IKE EVACUEES, THERE IS A LIMITED NUMBER OF ROOMS AVAILABLE. JUST LOOKING OUT FOR WEGO COMPETITORS AND STAFF :biggrin: * got my info from channel 7 news :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

DDDAAAAMMMNNNN IT MY BAD THE 28TH OH SHIT I NEED MORE SLEEP... THANKS FUNKYTOWN



X2 ON GETTING ROOMS 73MONTE I HEARD ON THE NEWS ALOT OF THE MOTELS ARE BOOKED UP ... MY SUGGESTION THERE ARE SOME MOTELS IN MANOR TX THAT PROBABLY AINT GOT NOBODY BOOKING THEM YET.. ITS REAL CLOSE TO THE EXPO CENTER TOO..


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Was the show the only thing that was postponed? What about the Diez y Seis Festival that happens at the same time at the expo?? Just asking my niece wanted to see the mexican wrestlers.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The show is part of that festival....the whole event is September 28th


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 21 2008, 07:17 AM~11656255
> *The show is part of that festival....the whole event is September 28th
> *



Cool Thanks.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2008, 10:47 PM~11640480
> *FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO PLAN ON GETTING A ROOM IN AUSTIN SHOULD RESERVE IT NOW. DUE TO THE FACT THAT THERE IS AN ACL FEST (MUSIC FESTIVAL), UT GAME, AND THOUSANDS OF IKE EVACUEES, THERE IS A LIMITED NUMBER OF ROOMS AVAILABLE. JUST LOOKING OUT FOR WEGO COMPETITORS AND STAFF  :biggrin:  got my info from channel 7 news :biggrin:
> *


AN THE LONGHORN GAME ALSO. DONT 4 GET. DAMN THAT ATX IS GOING TO BE PACKED. IMAGINE THE TRAFFIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Sep 22 2008, 01:43 PM~11665246
> *AN THE LONGHORN GAME ALSO. DONT 4 GET. DAMN THAT ATX IS GOING TO BE PACKED. IMAGINE THE TRAFFIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



yep i got caught up in the UT traffic this past saturday.. its crazy over there and iam glad i didnt get lost. took me an hour n half just to go get something to eat and go back to the hospital though. but i didnt mind, i was checkin out the view


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

will anyone thats going to the show have a TV there so that we can watch the WASHINGTON REDSKINS game at 3:15 pm that Sunday ?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 18 2008, 02:53 PM~11636640
> *someone should request the topic title be changed from the 14th to the 21st...
> *


owned :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 23 2008, 10:57 AM~11674441
> *owned :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 23 2008, 10:57 AM~11674441
> *sef-owned :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *




FIX.T


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

TTT :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

how much is it going to be for a bike entry fee DAY OF THE SHOW on the 28th this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt ... 4 days away :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 days away 


TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 23 2008, 09:17 AM~11673870
> *will anyone thats going to the show have a TV there so that we can watch the WASHINGTON REDSKINS game at 3:15 pm that Sunday ?
> *


4 WHAT SO U CAN CRY WHEN DALLAS LOSES....LOL!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

haha funny more like when Dallas knocks Cambell out the game... :420: lionel richie lookin mofo.... :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

good show . just got home


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn someone beat me


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 27 2008, 11:57 PM~11717836
> *haha funny more like when Dallas knocks Cambell out the game... :420:  lionel richie lookin mofo.... :biggrin:
> *


WHAT HAPPEN . LOOKS LIKE CAMBELL THROW A DUCE. MAYBE NEXT TIME...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 28 2008, 11:41 PM~11724374
> *damn someone beat me
> *


 :biggrin:  sorry man but my pics dont have girls in them.....that's mainly why peeps want to see yours.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok it's getting late so here is my last pic for the night untill tomorrow.....it's benny trying to bribe tito.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 29 2008, 12:48 AM~11725048
> *ok it's getting late so here is my last pic for the night untill tomorrow.....it's benny trying to bribe tito.....
> 
> 
> ...




DID THAT WORK ?? AND IF SO WHAT KIND OF CANDYBAR IS THAT LOL!!!!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

still wasnt enough to win 1st... :angry: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 29 2008, 05:21 AM~11725896
> *still wasnt enough to win 1st...  :angry:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool Pix




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 28 2008, 11:48 PM~11725048
> *ok it's getting late so here is my last pic for the night untill tomorrow.....it's benny trying to bribe tito.....
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:uh: DONT KNOW BOUT YOU GUYS BUT 10,156,576,187 HANDPRINTS ON THE CAR BY THE END OF THE DAY.. :uh: 

TIME TO COME UP WITH DISPLAY PERHAPS ONE MADE WITH BARBED WIRE AND ELECTRIC FENCE ...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 29 2008, 09:03 AM~11726258
> *
> 
> TIME TO COME UP WITH DISPLAY PERHAPS ONE MADE WITH BARBED WIRE AND ELECTRIC FENCE ...
> *


fockers knocked our bikes down 2 or 3 times


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 28 2008, 10:48 PM~11725048
> *ok it's getting late so here is my last pic for the night untill tomorrow.....it's benny trying to bribe tito.....
> 
> 
> ...


bennt im telling betoo............. tito i never thought... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

yea fully boxed in displayes some people can resist and still try to get all in tha mix....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

GREAT SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 29 2008, 10:31 AM~11727717
> *GREAT SHOW :thumbsup:
> *



WASN'T THERE PERO I HEARD IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT !! 
GREAT JOB A TODOS !!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 09:55 AM~11726563
> *fockers knocked our bikes down 2 or 3 times
> *



dammit yall too? that one maroon car frm rollerz iam not sure what kind of car it is but its with the suicide hood with the mural on it... it had post and chains all around it and i seen some fools still get over the chains and all touching the car n shit. and this one suburban that was parked close to where i was had like half of his mirrors cracked cuz they kept walkin over his display,


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2008, 02:08 PM~11728761
> *dammit yall too? that one maroon car frm rollerz iam not sure what kind of car it is but its with the suicide hood with the mural on it... it had post and chains all around it and i seen some fools still get over the chains and all touching the car n shit.  and this one suburban that was parked close to where i was had like half of his mirrors cracked cuz they kept walkin over his display,
> *


yeah i saw all that too :angry: i saw some kid rolling a pedal car back and forth while the parents just watched


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

any pics of the hop???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 29 2008, 12:08 AM~11724644
> *:biggrin:  sorry man but my pics dont have girls in them.....that's mainly why peeps want to see yours.....
> *



x2 so post em up Rick :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

had a great time chillin wit ya guys this weekend and starting to get to know the rest of the KOP family  ... yall really made me feel welcomed  cant wait to do it again .. this time we all goin to da strip club :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 29 2008, 02:15 PM~11728843
> *any pics of the hop???
> *



someone told me that that one guy walkin around and passing out condoms was your uncle? that true? if so.. he got anymore?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2008, 02:25 PM~11728963
> *someone told me that that one guy walkin around and passing out condoms was your uncle? that true? if so.. he got anymore?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 29 2008, 03:08 PM~11729357
> *:roflmao:
> *



i seen this 16yr old girl ask him for like a dozen of em ... so i had to get her number


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2008, 01:12 PM~11729395
> *i seen this 16yr old girl ask him for like a dozen of em ... so i had to get her number
> *



WTF !!! WE GOT TO PUT YOU ON AN AMBER ALERT ALREADY !?!?!!?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Sep 29 2008, 03:19 PM~11729474
> *WTF !!! WE GOT TO PUT YOU ON AN AMBER ALERT ALREADY !?!?!!?
> *



lol but why? i havent been missing for more then 24 hours :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *King61!*

dammit u scurred da shit outta me yesterday when i was tryin to catch up wit Beto..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2008, 12:22 PM~11728918
> *x2 so post em up Rick  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> had a great time chillin wit ya guys this weekend and starting to get to know the rest of the KOP family   ... yall really made me feel welcomed    cant wait to do it again ..  this time we all goin to da strip club  :biggrin:
> *


post that pic up that you took of me and kiki next to the Miracles club banner


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2008, 03:24 PM~11729547
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: miggy254, King61!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: when?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 03:27 PM~11729591
> *:roflmao: when?
> *



when u blew ur horn.. i was right in front of the hummer. unless that was someone else inside your ride my eyes got all watery so i really couldnt see shit lol


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 29 2008, 03:27 PM~11729589
> *post that pic up that you took of me and kiki next to the Miracles club banner
> *



here u go big homie


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 29 2008, 03:32 PM~11729621
> *:roflmao:
> *



something funny? :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2008, 03:30 PM~11729607
> *when u blew ur horn.. i was right in front of the hummer.  unless that was someone else inside your ride my eyes got all watery so i really couldnt see shit lol
> *


if that was after the show i thnk my brother was drivin


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 03:36 PM~11729655
> *if that was after the show i thnk my brother was drivin
> *



nah this was during the show like right after the hop. just before all that shit talkin.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2008, 03:39 PM~11729684
> *nah this was during the show like right after the hop.  just before all that shit talkin.
> *


o, then it was probably me, sorry


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2008, 03:40 PM~11729697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 wher were u hiding her :angry:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 03:43 PM~11729715
> *:0  :0  :0 wher were u hiding her :angry:
> *



in my pocket lol j/k she's a model for rent a tire in austin .. heres a pic of her that Rick from knights of pleasure took at the show Saturday in austin that we went to


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

the new standings..


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Was a good show yesterday, we appreciate everybody who came out...everybody held it down for their clubs...  ....Hey im still in the standings :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Trampia was announcing the Wego Tour, The Texas Take over. He made it sound so exciting I wanted to go there. Then I realized I am here. He was an awesome announcer. I wish I would have had a camera handy because he had a Holla Hoop contest and the men made me laugh my ass off.

Those Rollerz so competative. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2008, 02:52 PM~11729815
> *the new standings..
> 
> 
> ...



nice.. damn someone is coming up behind me :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2008, 01:34 PM~11729633
> *here u go big homie
> 
> 
> ...


preciate it!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

So for all the early birds there, did yall see Tims birthday cake.... :rofl: :rofl: ....me and Dani had the idea of using the candles that wont blow out.... :uh: ...i guess that many candles didnt work out the way we thought it was going to :biggrin: ...im sure Dani will post the pic soon... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2008, 04:51 PM~11730966
> *So for all the early birds there, did yall see Tims birthday cake.... :rofl:  :rofl: ....me and Dani had the idea of using the candles that wont blow out.... :uh: ...i guess that many candles didnt work out the way we thought it was going to :biggrin: ...im sure Dani will post the pic soon... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2008, 01:40 PM~11729697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW..........NICE THICK LEGS ....FATASS...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 29 2008, 03:51 PM~11730966
> *So for all the early birds there, did yall see Tims birthday cake.... :rofl:  :rofl: ....me and Dani had the idea of using the candles that wont blow out.... :uh: ...i guess that many candles didnt work out the way we thought it was going to :biggrin: ...im sure Dani will post the pic soon... :biggrin:
> *


Oh man, I got to remind her when she gets home.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

whatsup everyone!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 29 2008, 06:32 PM~11731301
> *whatsup everyone!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: what up


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 29 2008, 05:29 PM~11731268
> *Oh man, I got to remind her when she gets home.
> *



:biggrin: ...your idea was good though..we just took it and ran with it... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

i have a ? when is the next show i saw a flyer that said the 24th and one that said the 26th..i'm confused...


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

This is what happens when you put 42 trick candles on a miniature cake....

























* Happy Birthday Tim!*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 29 2008, 04:38 PM~11731360
> *i have a ? when is the next show i saw a flyer that said the 24th and one that said the 26th..i'm confused...
> *


:uh: :uh: you fell asleep didnt you................. :biggrin: 
WAT IT DEW MAYNE.............................


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Sep 29 2008, 04:38 PM~11731360
> *i have a ? when is the next show i saw a flyer that said the 24th and one that said the 26th..i'm confused...
> *


its the 26th... the 24th is a friday....


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 28 2008, 10:05 PM~11724613
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam you got some talent love the way dat da pix came out made da rides look even sexier keep up the good work


----------



## evilexecutive (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 29 2008, 01:40 PM~11729697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :uh: :around: :around:   :nicoderm: :yes: dam so sexy just as sexy ass the ride


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Sep 29 2008, 06:13 PM~11731731
> *This is what happens when you put 42 trick candles on a miniature cake....
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:  ....it was a funny idea though....yall should have seen us when we first lit em...we was inside the truck :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Sep 29 2008, 06:13 PM~11731731
> *This is what happens when you put 42 trick candles on a miniature cake....
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 29 2008, 05:36 PM~11732004
> *hahahaha :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PEOPLE CHOICE ALMOST GOT TOASTED..............


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 29 2008, 12:06 PM~11728743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say men thanks alot for leting me borrow your tie rod to act a clown towards that guy with the viagra car to bad he didn't pull out but is all good i just wanted to have more fun. anyways thanks a lot men hope you keep on going to the shows and if you need anything let me know i be glad to help you like you did with me.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

me and waco at a carshow yesturday


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 09:55 AM~11726563
> *fockers knocked our bikes down 2 or 3 times</span>
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>man i had to tell this lil kid something b/c his parents wouldn't say nothing but he was trying to climb all over the red bomb when i was trying to take pics...and after i told him something his parents looked @ me all stupid....i guess i forgot to hit the SAP button


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Sep 29 2008, 07:13 PM~11731731
> *This is what happens when you put 42 trick candles on a miniature cake....
> 
> 
> ...


Daammnnnnn it was so hot it melted the cake & shrunk his shirt :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ok heres the rest of my pics but i didnt have time to put my name.... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

*   hey sirits all good thanks for lettim us use youre tie rod to bust on some ****** that didnt even dare to unload their damm car i tought they would at least try to unload with that big ass croud asking for it but owell sir thanks we appreciate that if you need something let us know four link or not still we where kickin ass like always yeap :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats how we do THE BIG IC IRVING MODAFUCKING CUSTOMZ IS HERE MR. PROJECT 79 DONT PUSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF ANYBODY HAS GASHOP FOOTAGE PLEASE POST IT ITS ALL GOOD!!!!!!!!



Originally posted by MiKLO@Sep 29 2008, 12:06 PM~11728743











Click to expand...

 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: ITS DO OR DIE !!!!!!!! THE LESS TALKING AND VITCHIN THE MORE HOPPIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

what did he said


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

SAY LADY KNIGHTSGIRL19 DO YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE GAS HOP VIDEO OR PICS IF YOU DO PLEASE CAN YOU POST THEM WELL APPRECIATE IT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 29 2008, 11:33 PM~11734761
> *SAY LADY KNIGHTSGIRL19 DO YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE GAS HOP VIDEO OR PICS IF YOU DO PLEASE CAN YOU POST THEM WELL APPRECIATE IT
> *


let me see what i can do....


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

ALRIGHT HOPEFULLY SOMEBODY CAUGHT THAT ON TAPE THANKS :biggrin:   


> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 29 2008, 09:50 PM~11734960
> *let me see what i can do....
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

It was a hot day,chit load of nice bikes & rides, good xpensive food, a bunch load of my mex. ppl, Good Chit talking/almost fighting,& best of all TEXAS Doing Tha Damn Thang!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey I should have that vid in the next 20 min or so...but until then here some pics..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well that's all the pics that i got...battery died but i'm still waiting for the *"PROJECT"* to upload.... :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

ALRIGHT MAAM THANKS IF NOT ABLE TO SEE IT TODAY WILL SEE IT ON MORNIN IF NOT CANYOU EMAIL IT TO ME OR POST IT ON YOUTUBE IRVING CUSTOMZ UNDER PROJECT 79 THANKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 30 2008, 12:42 AM~11735479
> *ALRIGHT MAAM THANKS IF NOT ABLE TO SEE IT TODAY WILL SEE IT ON MORNIN IF NOT CANYOU EMAIL IT TO ME OR POST IT ON YOUTUBE IRVING CUSTOMZ UNDER PROJECT 79 THANKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




maam is my mom's mom I'm Anna..... :biggrin: I tried youtube but can't cause of the song i picked...so trying to do thru photobucket....but i'll post it 2night


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well it took me 3 trys but i got it.....enjoy


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

all ur pics got deleted, u shouldnt be posting nudes :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 29 2008, 11:25 PM~11734663
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2 i wonder why kind of pics they were cuz they alllllll got deleted.. you tryin to compete with Rick's pics now? lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Sep 29 2008, 07:29 PM~11731928
> *:0  :0  :uh:  :around:  :around:      :nicoderm:  :yes: dam so sexy just as sexy ass the ride
> *



thank you thank you :biggrin:  yep she's pretty hot i think i just found my fav model


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 29 2008, 04:28 PM~11730208
> *Trampia was announcing the Wego Tour, The Texas Take over.  He made it sound so exciting I wanted to go there.  Then I realized I am here.  He was an awesome announcer.  I wish I would have had a camera handy because he had a Holla Hoop contest and the men made me laugh my ass off.
> 
> Those Rollerz so competative.  :biggrin:
> *






























:biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

AL RIGHT LADY THANKS FOR THE POST WE APPRECIATE THAT IT LOOKS PRETTY BAD ASS WE JUST RAN OUT OF MEMORY ON MY CAMEWRA IF YOURE CLUB MEMBERS NEED SOMETHING JUST LET US KNOW WELL HELP YALL OUT WE'RE IRVING CUSTOMZ IRVING TEXAS THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 29 2008, 11:40 PM~11735790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

OK ANNA I WAS JUS TRYING TO SHOW SOME RESPECT.......... BUT THANKS AGAIN THAT PROJECT 79 IS OUR CAR IF YOU KNOW OR HAVE ANY OTHER FOOTAGE POST IT PLESASE YOURE DOING A GREAT JOB     


> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 29 2008, 10:53 PM~11735569





> *
> 
> maam is my mom's mom I'm Anna.....  :biggrin: I tried youtube but can't cause of the song i picked...so trying to do thru photobucket....but i'll post it 2night
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*



Originally posted by knightsgirl19@Sep 29 2008, 11:40 PM~11735790





well it took me 3 trys but i got it.....enjoy


Click to expand...


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT.... IRVING CUSTOMZ IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE.*


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 06:15 AM~11736644
> *
> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT.... IRVING CUSTOMZ IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE.
> *


*
that's whats up i would apreciate if the stick reader would pay atention cause that car hits 60 inches on the bumper but is all good is all fun (sal what are you doing so early its midnight still 6:15 god i was still on my first dream and it was a good dream)*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 08:15 AM~11736644
> *DALLAS COWBOYS 3-0 NEXT VICTIM THE PIG SKINS
> *


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

dont remind me //.... :uh: but don't worry I called Jerry and Wade they said they are on top of things allready.. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 30 2008, 07:34 AM~11737037
> *dont remind me //....  :uh:  but don't worry I called Jerry and Wade they said they are on top of things allready.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 30 2008, 06:20 AM~11736496
> * OK ANNA I WAS JUS TRYING TO SHOW SOME RESPECT.......... BUT THANKS AGAIN THAT PROJECT 79 IS OUR CAR IF YOU KNOW OR HAVE ANY OTHER FOOTAGE POST IT PLESASE YOURE DOING A GREAT JOB
> *



i got footage of the hop off :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 30 2008, 08:39 AM~11737639
> *i got footage of the hop off  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



POST THAT SHIT HOMIE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 30 2008, 05:16 AM~11736491
> * AL RIGHT LADY THANKS FOR THE POST WE APPRECIATE THAT IT LOOKS PRETTY BAD ASS WE JUST RAN OUT OF MEMORY ON MY CAMEWRA IF YOURE CLUB MEMBERS NEED SOMETHING JUST LET US KNOW WELL HELP YALL OUT WE'RE IRVING CUSTOMZ IRVING TEXAS  THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ALL I KNOW UR CAR HOPS BUT VIAGRA WON FIRST PLACE 58INCHES AND STICKS DONT LIE TEAM HARD HITTERZ DOIN THA DAMN THANG!!!!!


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 06:15 AM~11736644
> *
> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT.... IRVING CUSTOMZ IN THE MUTHAFUCKIN HOUSE.
> *


*
I TALKED TO LUIS OWNER OF VIAGRA HE SAID HE TOOK UR SINGLE PUMP OUT NOW HE GOTS A CAR FOR TOMB RAIDER HE SAID HOW EVER MUCH MONEY U WANT TO BET PUT IN DOWN HE GOTS U*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2008, 05:25 PM~11741699
> *:0
> *



ey Miklo who has them pics from Saturdays show?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 06:00 PM~11742018
> *ey Miklo who has them pics from Saturdays show?
> *


Josh


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2008, 06:14 PM~11742153
> *Josh
> *


 :thumbsup: thank you :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 30 2008, 02:37 PM~11741274
> *I TALKED TO LUIS OWNER OF VIAGRA HE SAID HE TOOK UR SINGLE PUMP OUT NOW HE GOTS A CAR FOR TOMB RAIDER HE SAID HOW EVER MUCH MONEY U WANT TO BET PUT IN DOWN HE GOTS U
> *



TOMBRAIDER WAS MY CAR AND I SOLD IT A LONG TIME AGO. ALL I GOT TO SAY IS THAT VIAGRA CAR IS A PEICE OF JUNK. AND HE SHOULD HAVE PULLED IT OFF THE TRAILER WHEN MY BOY CALLED HIM OUT. IT NOTS OUR FAULT HIS CAR DONT RUN AND HE HAS TO PULL IT UP WITH ANOTHER CAR. LIKE I TOLD HIM THE NEXT WEGO STOP IS IN DALLAS. SO IF HE WANTS TO NOSE UP FOR SOME CASH WE WILL BE THERE. OR WE CAN DO IT IN HOUSTON AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 30 2008, 02:31 PM~11741231
> *ALL I KNOW UR CAR HOPS BUT VIAGRA WON FIRST PLACE 58INCHES AND STICKS DONT LIE TEAM HARD HITTERZ DOIN THA DAMN THANG!!!!!
> *



STICKS DONT LIE, BUT WATCH THE VIDEO THE JUDGE WASNT EVEN PAYING ATENTION. BUTS ITS ALL GOOD YOUR BOY GOT THAT ONE. MY HOMIE WASNT MAD. WE DONT DO IT FOR THE MONEY. WE DO CUZ THATS WHAT WE DO LIKE TO DO. BUT IF YOU CAN WIN MONEY DOING IT THAN THATS GOOD TO.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Sep 30 2008, 02:37 PM~11741274
> *I TALKED TO LUIS OWNER OF VIAGRA HE SAID HE TOOK UR SINGLE PUMP OUT NOW HE GOTS A CAR FOR TOMB RAIDER HE SAID HOW EVER MUCH MONEY U WANT TO BET PUT IN DOWN HE GOTS U
> *



OR WE CAN DO IT EVEN EARLIER THAN THAT, OCTOBER 19TH DALLAS TEXAS THE HOPTOBERFEST. BRING THEM THAT DAY OR LIKE SAID I WE WILL BE IN H-TOWN TO.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

OK THIS IS THE DEAL. I JUST TALKED TO MY GUYS AND IF U REALLY WANNA DO THIS WE WILL GO SAN ANTONIO AND SERVE U IN YOUR OWN CITY. SO YOU JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY. HELL WE R EVEN MAKING IT CONVENIENT FOR U. U DONT EVEN HAVE TO LEAVE SAN ANTONIO. 

IRVING CUSTOMZ DONT BACK DOWN FROM NO ONE HOMIE.

AND THE CARS WE BRING WILL BE RUNNING AND DRIVING. NO JUNK OVER HERE HOMIE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

AND MY BOY "CESAR" SAID IF U BEEN BDING CARS SINCE U WERE 13. AND THAT CAR IS THE BEST U CAN COME UP WITH. U GOTTA LONG WAY TO GO. CUZ IRVING CUSTOMS DONT BUILD NO JUNK


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

CARS WORKIN GOOD SPIDER :thumbsup: AS FAR AS A CAR FOR TOMBRAIDER MAN ITS BEEN 4 YEARS AND WE JUST NOW HEARING ABOUT A CAR TO COMPETE WITH IT... A LITTLE TOO LATE...OH WELL I SEE ITS STILL THE SAME A BUNCH OF BUMPIN AND NO BUMPERING!! BY THE WAY WHATS UP VENOM SEE U GOT IT UNDER CONTROL IN HERE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Sep 30 2008, 05:55 PM~11742946
> *CARS WORKIN GOOD SPIDER  :thumbsup: AS FAR AS A CAR FOR TOMBRAIDER MAN ITS BEEN 4 YEARS AND WE JUST NOW HEARING ABOUT A CAR TO COMPETE WITH IT...  A LITTLE TOO LATE...OH WELL I SEE ITS STILL THE SAME A BUNCH OF BUMPIN AND NO BUMPERING!!  BY THE WAY WHATS UP VENOM SEE U GOT IT UNDER CONTROL IN HERE
> *



U ALREADY KNOW MY NIGGIE. WHAT THESE ****** DONT KNOW IS WE ONLY BEEN WORKIN ON THE MONTE FOR THE PAST FEW DAYS. AND THAT JUNK ASS VIAGRA HAS BEEN OUT FOR ATLEAST SIX YEARS AND STILL CANT CLEAR SIXTY.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

AND DOESNT THAT CAR HAVE THE PUMP IN THE PASSENGER SEAT. ***** HAD THE NERVVE TO TELL ME HE DRIVES THAT CAR ON THE HIGHWAY. IT WOULDNT EVEN GET UP THE TRAILER WITH OUT ANOTHER CAR PULLING IT WITH A STRAP.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ANYWAY WHATS THE DEAL KANDYREGAL


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 07:27 PM~11743286
> *U ALREADY KNOW MY NIGGIE. WHAT THESE ****** DONT KNOW IS WE ONLY BEEN WORKIN ON THE MONTE FOR THE PAST FEW DAYS. AND THAT JUNK ASS VIAGRA HAS BEEN OUT FOR ATLEAST SIX YEARS AND STILL CANT CLEAR SIXTY.
> *


YEAH MAN YOU RIGHT.. AS FAR AS I REMEMBER HE WAS DOUBLE WHEN YOU BROKE HIS ASS OFF AS HEAT WAVE ONE YEAR.. OH WELL PROBABLY STILL DOUBLE PUMP CLAIMIN SINGLE..HIS PUMP IN THE FRONT SEAT.. RIDIN SHOTGUN HA HA.. OH WELL I LOVE IT THATS HOW IC DOES IT BUILD A CAR FOR FUN IN A COUPLE DAYS CAUSE THEY HAD IT LAYING AROUND.. :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 07:31 PM~11743343
> *ANYWAY WHATS THE DEAL KANDYREGAL
> *


HA HA YEAH I WAS JUST WRITING THAT BUT NOT MUCH GOING ON HERE JUST HAD TO SEE HOW ERNIE GOT DONE WRONG.. BUT THATS WHEN YOU KNOW YOUR DOING GOOD WHEN THEY ARE GUNNING FOR YOU.. TALKING ABOUT U.. HA HA.. I SEE DLR AND IC STILL REPPIN IN A BIG WAY


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

LET ME KNOW WHEN YALL GO TO SAN ANTONIO, I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THIS SHOWDOWN!! IT WAS BAD ASS THIS PAST WEEKEND!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Sep 30 2008, 06:32 PM~11743359
> *YEAH MAN YOU RIGHT.. AS FAR AS I REMEMBER HE WAS DOUBLE WHEN YOU BROKE HIS ASS OFF AS HEAT WAVE ONE YEAR.. OH WELL PROBABLY STILL DOUBLE PUMP CLAIMIN SINGLE..HIS PUMP IN THE FRONT SEAT.. RIDIN SHOTGUN HA HA.. OH WELL I LOVE IT THATS HOW IC DOES IT BUILD A CAR FOR FUN IN A COUPLE DAYS CAUSE THEY HAD IT LAYING AROUND..  :biggrin:
> *



THATS RIGHT HE SAID THAT THE DOUBLE CLASS WAS TO HARD TO COMPETE IN. SO HE WENT TO SINGLE. ROLLIN WIT MY ARM AROUND MY PUMP LIKE A FINE ASS HYNA. HA HA


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 30 2008, 06:34 PM~11743385
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN YALL GO TO SAN ANTONIO, I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THIS SHOWDOWN!! IT WAS BAD ASS THIS PAST WEEKEND!!
> *



SHIT, YOU BEST BELIEVE IM GONNA HYPE IT UP


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HES LUCKY I SOLD THE TOMBRAIDER IF NOT I WOULD BE ON THE WAY RIGHT NOW.


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 07:35 PM~11743398
> *THATS RIGHT HE SAID THAT THE DOUBLE CLASS WAS TO HARD TO COMPETE IN. SO HE WENT TO SINGLE. ROLLIN WIT MY ARM AROUND MY PUMP LIKE A FINE ASS HYNA. HA HA
> *


HA HA.. HELL YEAH.. CANT DRIVE THAT CAR CAUSE LAST I SAW THAT MUTHA FAWKER LOOKED LIKE THE TRUNK WAS GONNA SNAP OFF OF THAT BITCH..


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 08:36 PM~11743408
> *SHIT, YOU BEST BELIEVE IM GONNA HYPE IT UP
> *


HELL YEA, WHEN YALL PASS THROUGH AUSTIN I WILL FOLLOW YALL THERE!! ILL BRING THE VIDEO CAMERA!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Sep 30 2008, 06:34 PM~11743384
> *HA HA YEAH I WAS JUST WRITING THAT BUT NOT MUCH GOING ON HERE JUST HAD TO SEE HOW ERNIE GOT DONE WRONG.. BUT THATS WHEN YOU KNOW YOUR DOING GOOD WHEN THEY ARE GUNNING FOR YOU.. TALKING ABOUT U.. HA HA.. I SEE DLR AND IC STILL REPPIN IN A BIG WAY
> *



WE R TRYING TO DO OUR THANG. YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES.


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 07:37 PM~11743412
> *HES LUCKY I SOLD THE TOMBRAIDER IF NOT I WOULD BE ON THE WAY RIGHT NOW.
> *


WELL DAMN IT WAS LIKE 4 YEARS.. MAN TAKIN A WHILE FOR EM TO CATCH UP HOW LONG THEY WANT YOU TO WAIT.. HA HA.. MAN ONLY IF YOU COULD HAVE WAITED ANOTHER 4 HA HA


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Sep 30 2008, 06:37 PM~11743420
> *HA HA.. HELL YEAH.. CANT DRIVE THAT CAR CAUSE LAST I SAW THAT MUTHA FAWKER LOOKED LIKE THE TRUNK WAS GONNA SNAP OFF OF THAT BITCH..
> *



IT HAS A PEICE OF SHEET METAL ACROSS THE FRONT WINDSHIELD. I GUESS HES GONNA ACE VENTURA THAT HOE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 30 2008, 06:38 PM~11743421
> *HELL YEA, WHEN YALL PASS THROUGH AUSTIN I WILL FOLLOW YALL THERE!! ILL BRING THE VIDEO CAMERA!!
> *



ALREADY, HELL YEA


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> *HELL YEA, WHEN YALL PASS THROUGH AUSTIN I WILL FOLLOW YALL THERE!! ILL BRING THE VIDEO CAMERA!!*





x2



I'm trying to get a video from the gas hop loaded right now,
its only about 7 seconds worth...But still good footage.. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 30 2008, 06:43 PM~11743478
> *x2
> I'm trying to get a video from the gas hop loaded right now,
> its only about 7 seconds worth...But still good footage.. :biggrin:
> *



ALREADY, MY BOY HAS BEEN WANTING TO SEE THAT


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 07:41 PM~11743454
> *IT HAS A PEICE OF SHEET METAL ACROSS THE FRONT WINDSHIELD.  I GUESS HES GONNA ACE VENTURA THAT HOE.
> *


HA DAMN ITS GETTING ROUGH OUT THERE.. CABT EVEN PUT A WINDOW IN IT.. MAYBE INSTEAD OF BETTING ON A HOP HE SHOULD SHOW HIS CAR SOME LOVE..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE IN AUSTIN. AND LIKE I SAID WE WILL GO WHEREVER. HE SAID HE WOULDNT COME TO DALLAS FOR SOME REASON. BUT ITS ALL GOOD. 


CUZ THE BIG *I.C.* AINT GOING NO WHERE PUTOS


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

MY BAD I HAD TO EDIT MY SHIT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Sep 30 2008, 06:44 PM~11743489
> *HA DAMN ITS GETTING ROUGH OUT THERE..  CABT EVEN PUT A WINDOW IN IT.. MAYBE INSTEAD OF BETTING ON A HOP HE SHOULD SHOW HIS CAR SOME LOVE..
> *



IT DOES NEED TO BE SHOWN SOME LOVE THATS FOR SURE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

YO 83'S FINEST HOWS THAT VIDEO LOOKIN


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HEY KANDYREGAL YOU NEED TO START COMIN AROUND A LIL MORE HOMIE. U DONE TOOK A DETOUR HOMIE. BUT YOU KNOW THAT DETOUR ALWAYS LEADS BACK TO WHAT U LOVE TO DO. COME BY THE SHOP AND KICK IT BRO.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

I can't belive I missed this shit


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 07:54 PM~11743625
> *HEY KANDYREGAL YOU NEED TO START COMIN AROUND A LIL MORE HOMIE. U DONE TOOK A DETOUR HOMIE. BUT YOU KNOW THAT DETOUR ALWAYS LEADS BACK TO WHAT U LOVE TO DO. COME BY THE SHOP AND KICK IT BRO.
> *


YEAH I NEED TOO MAN .. I MISS KICKIN IT..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Sep 30 2008, 06:55 PM~11743646
> *I can't belive I missed this shit
> *



IT WILL HAPPEN AGAIN HOMIE. JUST DONT THE LAST COUPLE OF SHOWS.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 08:00 PM~11743714
> *IT WILL HAPPEN AGAIN HOMIE. JUST DONT THE LAST COUPLE OF SHOWS.
> *


oh I'm not


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

whats up sal. there going to be a hop at the next show?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WUTS UP EVERYBODY


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

looks like everybody is tryin to look at the video :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: VENOM65, DA_SQUID, SA ROLLERZ, DTOWNRYDA, droptopt-bird, impala_ss_in_atx, 83's Finest


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Sep 30 2008, 07:05 PM~11743776
> *whats up sal. there going to be a hop at the next show?
> *



YES SIR, BUT DONNT MISS THE HOPTOBERFEST U KNOW ITS GONNA BE ON AND HOPPIN THAT DAY. THATS COMES BEFORE THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 08:07 PM~11743815
> *YES SIR, BUT DONNT MISS THE HOPTOBERFEST U KNOW ITS GONNA BE ON AND HOPPIN THAT DAY. THATS COMES BEFORE THE NEXT SHOW
> *


where at in dallas??


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

hey sal its chomo from ap, so which comes 1st let me know so i can check it out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

sorry for the delay homies hope this works......
wife in one ear and son in the other not wanting to sleep for school
in the morning.... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 30 2008, 07:08 PM~11743821
> *where at in dallas??
> *



AT FLAGPOLE HILL ON NORTHWEST HIGHWAY.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Sep 30 2008, 07:09 PM~11743844
> *hey sal its chomo from ap, so which comes 1st let me know so i can check it out :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ORALE, WHAT THE HELL HOW DID YOU HERE ABOUT LAYITLOW. BE READY ITS GETS CRUNK UP IN HERE HOMIE. FLAGPOLE HILL IS FIRST


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 30 2008, 07:10 PM~11743851
> *My Webpage
> sorry for the delay homies hope this works......
> wife in one ear and son in the other not wanting to sleep for school
> ...



I GOT THE SAME SHIT GOIN ON RIGHT NOW. WIFE ON THE LEFT SON ON THE RIGHT


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

been thinking bout getting me a ride, what date at flag pole


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

AND MY DAUGHTER IN THE CRIB BEHIND ME.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Sep 30 2008, 07:16 PM~11743928
> *been thinking bout getting me a ride, what date at flag pole
> *



OCTOBER 19TH


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

gangsta hoppers. just go to his house and serve him in his own driveway :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Sep 30 2008, 07:56 PM~11743663
> *YEAH I NEED TOO MAN .. I MISS KICKIN IT..
> *



whats up Jesse, been a whole minute homie...hope everything goin good...so when you coming back into the scene... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WUT UP TITO


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 08:18 PM~11743953
> *WUT UP TITO
> *


whats the deal Sal...I see yall causin up a stir as usual.. :biggrin: .....shit homie, ill probably be down there for the hoptoberfest, yalls picnic was lovely, so im sure i will enjoy this one...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 08:11 PM~11743867
> *AT FLAGPOLE HILL ON NORTHWEST HIGHWAY.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: not from dallas


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Sep 30 2008, 08:10 PM~11743851
> *My Webpage
> sorry for the delay homies hope this works......
> wife in one ear and son in the other not wanting to sleep for school
> ...


did it work 4 yall..couldnt see it....


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm up loading it from you tube right now homie..
sorry for the delays.....


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

mines is uploading right now....even got the arguement in there to :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

should i post it??? dont want nobody getting mad


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Sep 30 2008, 02:44 AM~11735970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there weren't nude i just moved them in a different folder and i guess they got deleted

but if you want nudes i can pm u some pics of miggy washing my car in a G


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

View My Video


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 30 2008, 08:46 PM~11744299
> *should i post it??? dont want nobody getting mad
> *



post it...i missed the action :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 30 2008, 08:51 PM~11744382
> *View My Video
> *


kay what you gotta do is drag the thing that moves when for each second...then bring it back to the start


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 30 2008, 07:46 PM~11744299
> *should i post it??? dont want nobody getting mad
> *



hell yea, post that shit


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> whats up Jesse, been a whole minute homie...hope everything goin good...so when you coming back into the scene... :biggrin:
> [/quot
> WHATS UP MAN IM GOOD HOPE THE SAME FOR YOU.. I DONT KNOW WHEN ILL BE BACK AROUND BUT ALL THIS SHIT TALKING ALWAYS MADE IT FUN.. I SEE U STILL REPPING HARD DOIN UR THING HIT ME UP ANYTIME :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> > whats up Jesse, been a whole minute homie...hope everything goin good...so when you coming back into the scene... :biggrin:
> > [/quot
> > WHATS UP MAN IM GOOD HOPE THE SAME FOR YOU.. I DONT KNOW WHEN ILL BE BACK AROUND BUT ALL THIS SHIT TALKING ALWAYS MADE IT FUN.. I SEE U STILL REPPING HARD DOIN UR THING HIT ME UP ANYTIME :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

all them horses at the show in austin got me wanting to wear a cowboy hat.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 09:13 PM~11744633
> *all them horses at the show in austin got me wanting to wear a cowboy hat.
> 
> 
> ...


Wats sup Sal? :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 08:15 PM~11744654
> *Wats sup Sal?  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *



what homie, whats going down


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Is it me or that M.C. floats


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 09:13 PM~11744633
> *all them horses at the show in austin got me wanting to wear a cowboy hat.
> 
> 
> ...



awww shit, you gonna be doin the cowboy cumbia real soon.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 08:16 PM~11744669
> *Is it me or that M.C. floats
> *



ITS U


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 30 2008, 08:17 PM~11744672
> *awww shit, you gonna be doin the cowboy cumbia real soon.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WHAT U TALIKN BOUT IM DOIN IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 09:17 PM~11744680
> *ITS U
> *


not the white one the green one with the balloon tires


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 08:19 PM~11744700
> *not the white one the green one with the balloon tires
> *



IT DOES HAVE SOME BIG ASS TIRES HUH


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 30 2008, 09:49 PM~11744346
> *there weren't nude i just moved them in a different folder and i guess they got deleted
> 
> but if you want nudes i can pm u some pics of miggy washing my car in a G
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 09:18 PM~11744688
> *WHAT U TALIKN BOUT IM DOIN IT RIGHT NOW
> *


aww chit!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 09:18 PM~11744688
> *WHAT U TALIKN BOUT IM DOIN IT RIGHT NOW
> *


for some reason, i believe you :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 09:21 PM~11744732
> *IT DOES HAVE SOME BIG ASS TIRES HUH
> *


 :yes: On the 3rd lick its on the bumber 
thats got to have weight


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i heard bout the hoptoberfest, i mite try to hit that up too. regal ryda said he gettin his car ready for that. nothin like chillin in the sun drinkin some ice cold brew and listening to alan jackson summer time blues  summer time is officially over but shit it sure dont feel like it


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 09:26 PM~11744803
> *i heard bout the hoptoberfest, i mite try to hit that up too.  regal ryda said he gettin his car ready for that.  nothin like chillin in the sun drinkin some ice cold brew and listening to alan jackson summer time blues    summer time is officially over but shit it sure dont feel like it
> *


sounds like i might have to go chek that out also


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THE HOPTOBERFEST IS ALWAYS NICE TO COME TO. AND EVERYONE WILL BE GRILLIN OUT AND GETTING FUCKED UP. SO YALL GUYS COME DOWN AND KICK IT. WE ALWAYS HAVE PLENTY OF COMIDA FOR EVERYONE. ASK TITO HE CAME TO OUR PICNIC IN JULY.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DAMN IM TIRED THAT COWBOY CUMBIA IS A MUTHFUCKA :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

THIS WAS ME JUST NOW, CHECK IT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6rtsbb3wEg


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 09:34 PM~11744919
> *THE HOPTOBERFEST IS ALWAYS NICE TO COME TO. AND EVERYONE WILL BE GRILLIN OUT AND GETTING FUCKED UP. SO YALL GUYS COME DOWN AND KICK IT. WE ALWAYS HAVE PLENTY OF  COMIDA FOR EVERYONE. ASK TITO HE CAME TO OUR PICNIC IN JULY.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hell yeah, best picnic that ive ever been 2...Dallas knows how 2 put it down, have lots of homies from up there, and best believe, everybody has food cookin...I couldnt get enough... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 09:35 PM~11744935
> *DAMN IM TIRED THAT COWBOY CUMBIA IS A MUTHFUCKA :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 10:35 PM~11744935
> *DAMN IM TIRED THAT COWBOY CUMBIA IS A MUTHFUCKA :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 10:28 PM~11744830
> *sounds like i might have to go chek that out also
> *


yep i think 254 should go up there and rep :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 08:44 PM~11745071
> *lol
> *


HEY MIGGY I WILL POST A MAP OF FLAG POLE HILL. THAT WAY YOU CAN SEE WHERE ITS AT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 08:47 PM~11745124
> *yep i think 254 should go up there and rep  :thumbsup:
> *



BRING THE WHOLE 254. AND BRING A CASE OF BEER TO


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 09:48 PM~11745144
> *BRING THE WHOLE 254.  AND BRING A CASE OF BEER TO
> *


i think it just might happen :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 10:48 PM~11745144
> *BRING THE WHOLE 254.  AND BRING A CASE OF BEER TO
> *



if the homie Beto is goes, its gonna be more then a case of beer. them boys always come prepared but hell yea that sounds like a plan


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 10:47 PM~11745125
> *HEY MIGGY I WILL POST A MAP OF FLAG  POLE HILL. THAT WAY YOU CAN SEE WHERE ITS AT.
> *



speakin of that, i gotta mapquest mesquite texas now. but i dont trust mapquest that shits fucked up. at the wego show in San Marcos, it had me lost for an hour and 1/2 it showed the place to be west of i35 and it was on the east lol..


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 09:48 PM~11745144
> *BRING THE WHOLE 254.  AND BRING A CASE OF BEER TO
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

OCTOBER 19TH GUYS DONT FORGET. COMIN FROM WACO ALL U HAVE TO DO IS TAKE 35 TO 75 NORTH AND EXIT NORTHWEST HIGHWAY. MAKE A RIGHT AND THE PARK IS ON YOUR LEFT ABOUT FIVE MILES DOWN THE ROAD.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 09:52 PM~11745206
> *if the homie Beto is goes, its gonna be more then a case of beer.  them boys always come prepared but hell yea that sounds like a plan
> *


U awready know it, beer makes everyone happy :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 30 2008, 08:57 PM~11745279
> *U awready know it, beer makes everyone happy :biggrin:
> *



SO DOES PATRON :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 10:58 PM~11745297
> *SO DOES PATRON  :biggrin:
> *



and pussy.. that even makes some of the girls happy :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 08:59 PM~11745311
> *and pussy.. that even makes some of the girls happy  :biggrin:
> *



DONOT GET ME STARTED ON PUSSY. 
:biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 09:56 PM~11745262
> *OCTOBER 19TH GUYS DONT FORGET. COMIN FROM WACO ALL U HAVE TO DO IS TAKE 35 TO 75 NORTH AND EXIT NORTHWEST HIGHWAY. MAKE A RIGHT AND THE PARK IS ON YOUR LEFT ABOUT FIVE MILES DOWN THE ROAD.
> *



Ill be there Sal, and we will see if i have anyone following me... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 09:58 PM~11745297
> *SO DOES PATRON  :biggrin:
> *



x2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 10:07 PM~11745421
> *DONOT GET ME STARTED ON PUSSY.
> :biggrin:
> *



aww hell, yall took over the DLR club topic with that one, now this one... :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

na na na na na this nigas dont need mto show some love to nothing all they need is 
quit bitchin about 4 link ,
get some good batteries that last a while those things didnt wor for shit,
good silinoids ,
anew fucken massive frame wrap ,
a little paint,
a new windshield,
get rid of the fukin metal on rainbows to hold the car together,
at least a fuckin squarrel as a motor,
damn the only thing we dont carry is the squirrel but when youre ready to get the rest of the shit call or come to IRVING FUCKIN CUSTOMZ OR BIG DICK CUSTOMZ TO SOME OF YALL.

TO BAD WERE NOT A BIG TEAM OR IN OTHER WORDS THIS 6 TO 9 PEOPLE IN THIS CIRCLE IS SMASHING SOME FOOLS ON A SUPPOSEBLY A BIG HARD HITTERS CALLED TEAM WELL THEY LOOK HEAVY AND HARD LOOKED HARDER THAN A MODAFUCKER TO PULL THE DAMN CAR ON THE TRAILER CUZ THAT DAMN CAR HAD ALREADY BUCKLED ON THE BACK AND DIDNT WANT TO GO ON THE TRAILER BUT AT THE AND THEY STILL BACKED UP DIDNT HOP  OK WELL IF NEED A GOOD FRAME CALL THE BIG MUDAFUCKIN IC IRVING CUSTOMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       :biggrin: :biggrin: HOPEFULLY THEM CARS ARE YALLS


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 30 2008, 06:50 PM~11743587
> *IT DOES NEED TO BE SHOWN SOME LOVE THATS FOR SURE
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 30 2008, 08:16 PM~11744669
> *Is it me or that M.C. floats
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN FLOATS


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WELL THANKS TO ALL FOR POSTING ALL THE PICS AND VIDEOS BUT IF YALL STILL HAVE VIDEO FOR GASHOP POST EM PLEASE ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

thats fucked up, everybody wanna get on this bitch when i go to sleep


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 10:59 PM~11745311
> *and pussy.. that even makes some of the girls happy  :biggrin:
> *


now thats some good chit right thur :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 30 2008, 08:59 PM~11745311
> *and pussy.. that even makes some of the girls happy  :biggrin:
> *



AIN'T NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT !!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 30 2008, 08:51 PM~11744382
> *View My Video
> *


it works :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 1 2008, 08:52 AM~11748677
> *it works  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


yes it works I am the owner of the project 79 since I see all this shit talking Im going to put it this way I know I won that shit but the judge wasnt wort shit wasent looking at the stik he was more worried about the gate the video shows everything .and for homeboy with the viagra car complainig against my 4 link it aint my fault that he does not know how to use it cause he has the mounts for it i understand is hard to use it but hopping is hopping there was no escuse other than the car not runing or anithing else that the car is mising (I remenber last year at the magnificos him fucking with 4u2envys cuttlass and victor just hit it ones and he started crying he said a doble against a single thats fucked up)so the guy crys at all times when he knows he dont have a chance. and thats it from me.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Oct 1 2008, 10:00 AM~11749204
> *yes it works I am the owner of the project 79 since I see all this shit talking Im going to put it this way I know I won that shit but the judge wasnt wort shit wasent looking at the stik he was more worried about the gate the video shows everything .and for homeboy with the viagra car complainig against my 4 link it aint my fault that he does not know how to use it cause he has the mounts for it i understand is hard to use it but hopping is hopping there was no escuse other than the car not runing or anithing else that the car is mising (I remenber last year at the magnificos him fucking with 4u2envys cuttlass and victor just hit it ones and he started crying he said a doble against a single thats fucked up)so the guy crys at all times when he knows he dont have a chance. and thats it from me.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm sorry that the judge WASNT (wasn't) WORT (worth) shit and WASENT (wasn't) looking at the STIK (stick)...CLASS DISMISSED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 1 2008, 12:50 PM~11749689
> *I'm sorry that the judge WASNT (wasn't) WORT (worth) shit and WASENT (wasn't) looking at the STIK (stick)...CLASS DISMISSED!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: ur stupid :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

Bring out Project 79 and the Lady Luck they dont know who they messin wit


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 1 2008, 11:24 AM~11750009
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  ur stupid  :biggrin:
> *












FUKIN ESTUPID !!!!!!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

are there any pixz or video of project 79 hoppin ?


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

whos all going to hopoberfest


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 1 2008, 02:18 PM~11750471
> *are there any pixz or video of project 79 hoppin ?
> *


for ic joker


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

cool thanks man i couldnt make it to film my couins car hop ***** everyone send all the film or pixz of project 79


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 1 2008, 02:23 PM~11750516
> *for ic joker
> 
> 
> ...



bad azz video bro :thumbsup:


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 30 2008, 11:10 PM~11746564
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dx4mhlEn-BU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dx4mhlEn-BU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> na na na na na this nigas dont need mto show some love to nothing all they need is
> quit bitchin about 4 link ,
> ...


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Oct 1 2008, 02:25 PM~11751736
> *
> *


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dx4mhlEn-BU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dx4mhlEn-BU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

dayummm it this topic is still going hot :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Oct 1 2008, 04:26 PM~11751747
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dx4mhlEn-BU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dx4mhlEn-BU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


fail


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 1 2008, 03:20 PM~11752206
> *X2</span>*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Oct 1 2008, 02:26 PM~11751747
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dx4mhlEn-BU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Dx4mhlEn-BU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *



*FAIL FAIL FAIL MUTHAFUCKIN FAIL*


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

o yes sir this mudafucka will alwys be hot cuz them ****** cant fuckin get it that a small team is callin theire ass out and they had to puzz out cuz we dont build either trailer queens or disposable junks all we do is street driven and daily driver hoppers tagged and inspected not fuckin junk cars and that car we only worked on it for a few days but fuck it they know were here tTHE BIG MODDAFUCKIN I.C . IRVING BIG DICK CUSTOMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 1 2008, 03:10 PM~11752117
> *dayummm it this topic is still going hot  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 1 2008, 04:14 PM~11751635
> *bad azz video girl  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx it took me a while to upload it though...i did this one 2....


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: special thanks to el cucuy for the help out out there in austin show lookin good sir keep on hopin    damn girl youre videos are cool youre representin for all the hoppers out there keep up the good work from PROJECT 79 AND LINCONATOR 1996 AND ALL THE IRVING CUSTOMZ CREW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:     :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 1 2008, 10:59 PM~11756842
> *thanx it took me a while to upload it though...i did this one 2....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

Hop HOp HOP !!!! is the king of the streets going to put the plaque up at the picnic ??????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH...............


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

See everyone in Las Vegas for the 20th year anniversary of Rollerz Only taking over the Stratosphere for our banquet and the LRM Super Show.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 3 2008, 02:37 PM~11770972
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


MIGGY did you get my pm?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 3 2008, 07:11 PM~11772569
> *MIGGY did you get my pm?
> *



nope wha pm?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: THE BIG IRVING MADDAFUCKIN CUSTOMZ :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak: :twak: SMACKIN ON ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

So I take it you will be in Vegas hopping against some real competition r at the Super Show? Cant wait to see how you hop against the big boys!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

what da hell are you talkin about ***** about big boys fuckin LRM IS JUST A FUCKIN SHOW ANYWAYS WHAT THA HELL YOU TALK ABOUT HOPPIN IF YOU DONT EVEN WANT TO DRIVE YOUR FUCKIN CADDY JUNK WHEN YOU BUILD A HOPPER LET ME KNOW AND WELL HEADS UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 4 2008, 12:41 PM~11777663
> *So I take it you will be in Vegas hopping against some real competition r at the Super Show?  Cant wait to see how you hop against the big boys!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Super show is the championship, but you would not know that would you!
oh when you build a show car come see me!!!!!!! 10 g to build a hopper if that! come build a show car and spend some real bread. Dont get you feelings hurt cause you cant place in Vegas homie. My feelings aint hurt, I will woop your ass is with my junk cadi any time!!!!!.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

You talking big shit and the hopper aint even yours. hahahahahha. what you got? let everyone know what you got. Get somthing to compete against my junk!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 5 2008, 12:14 PM~11782780
> *:0
> *


x2 ... :0 :0 last 2 shows of the tour and its gettin good .. i love it


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DAMN EVERYONES PUSSY IS STARTING TO HURT ON THIS THREAD. IM GONNA TAKE SOME TAMPONS TO THE NEXT EVENT. SO THE PEOPLE WHO DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT HOPPING CAN PUT THEM IN THERE MOUTH.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT U THINK ABOUT THIS KANDYREGAL


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I am sure they will fit in a few peoples mouth!!!!


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 5 2008, 03:23 PM~11783949
> *WHAT U THINK ABOUT THIS KANDYREGAL
> *


HA HA.. MAN HOW WE ALWAYS GET IN THIS.. I KNOW YOU HAD OVER 30GS IN YOUR HOPPER.. AND MY HOPPER ONE A COUPLE FIRST AT SHOWS AND IN THE HOP.. BUT.. GOTTA SAY THE CADDY IS CLEAN.. BUT DONT TAKE AWAY FROM WHAT PEOPLE DO PUT IN THEIR RIDE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 02:25 PM~11783957
> *I am sure they will fit in a few peoples mouth!!!!
> *



EZ WERE U JUSTTRYING GET IN ON THE ACTION OR R U GONNA BUILD A HOPPER TO GO AGAINST PAYASO.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 5 2008, 02:26 PM~11783963
> *HA HA.. MAN HOW WE ALWAYS GET IN THIS.. I KNOW YOU HAD OVER 30GS IN YOUR HOPPER..  AND MY HOPPER ONE A COUPLE FIRST AT SHOWS AND IN THE HOP..  BUT.. GOTTA SAY THE CADDY IS CLEAN..  BUT DONT TAKE AWAY FROM WHAT PEOPLE DO PUT IN THEIR RIDE
> *



YEA UR RIGHT THAT CADDY IS A BAD ASS RIDE. BUT UR RIGHT U CANT TAKE AWAY FROM WHAT PEOPLE ARE INTO. HOPPIN OR SHOWIN


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I gone past the part of lowriding back in cali when I had my dancer and hopper, now I built a show car. You think I am going to build a hopper to make someone happy that I dont know! come on! This dude got his underwear in a not. I said I wanted to see him hop in vegas. I been there and competed at the supershow which is the ultimate stage. That is where you measure up against the world. I have not placed in hopping nor dancing at the Supershow but I have been there to see how I measure up. As far as my caddy, I have placed 1st last year and the year before that. Payaso can build a show car I am sure.!!!!!


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 5 2008, 03:32 PM~11783984
> *YEA UR RIGHT THAT CADDY IS A BAD ASS RIDE. BUT UR RIGHT U CANT TAKE AWAY FROM WHAT PEOPLE ARE INTO. HOPPIN OR SHOWIN
> *


YEAH MAN AS MY GOOD FRIEND RODNEY KING SAID "CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG" :biggrin: HOPPERS AND SHOW CAR OWNERS LIVING IN HARMONY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

IT WOULDNT BE FUN IF WE WERE ALL GETTING ALONG.


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 5 2008, 03:39 PM~11784029
> *IT WOULDNT BE FUN IF WE WERE ALL GETTING ALONG.
> *


HA HA.. I GUESS NOT :biggrin: WE WOULDNT HAVE ALL THOSE GREAT VIDEOS OF YOU GUYS ARGUING


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 5 2008, 02:40 PM~11784033
> *HA HA.. I GUESS NOT  :biggrin:  WE WOULDNT HAVE ALL THOSE GREAT VIDEOS OF YOU GUYS ARGUING
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

see you in Las Vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HAVE FUN


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

we will!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DAMN i didnt know this ***** got on his period today it looks like you aint got shit to do ***** but about that hopper you dont even know what hopper im talkin about but its ok daugh with out a frame wrap I WAS HITTIN 45 TO 50 INCHES SO WHEN IM DONE WITH MY FRAME I WILL CALL YOUR MODDAFUCKIN ASS OUT LIKE A LITTLE BITCH YOU WILL PUZZ OUT BUT ITS OK SO I GUESS ILL CALL YOU OR MAKE A HOUSE CALL WHEN I GET MY FRAME ON MY CAR MEAN WHILE GO LOOK FOR YOUR POM POMS THAT SHOULD BE NEXT TO YOUR TAMPONS IN YOUR BOUTIKIN SO LONG PUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ     :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 09:43 AM~11782664
> *You talking big shit and the hopper aint even yours. hahahahahha. what you got? let everyone know what you got.  Get somthing to compete against my junk!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

ITS ALL GOOD SIR I THINK YOU QUIT BUILDIN DANCER AND HOPPERS CUZ YOU COULD NEVER PLACE ANYTHING SHIT IF THAT WAS ME I WOULD OF SHOT MY SELF OR RETIRE FROM LOWRIDING ABOUT LOWRIDER MY CAR ITS LOWRIDER LEGAL AND I STILL SHUBB IT =UP IN YOU WITH THAT BULLSHIT OF YOURS I DONT LIKE SHOW JUNK TO BE OWNED BY ME NOW IF YOU WANT TO KEEP TALKIN GOT TO IC AND ASK CESAR FOR ME OR WAIT TILL I CALL YOU OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!IF YOU DONT KNOW WHO THIS IS ASK CUCUY OWNER FOR THE GUY WITH A LINCOLN AGAINST HIM IN SAN MARCOS WHERE I PLACED FIRST :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 02:33 PM~11783989
> *I gone past the part of lowriding back in cali when I had my dancer and hopper, now I built a show car.  You think I am going to build a hopper to make someone happy that I dont know! come on! This dude got his underwear in a not.  I said I wanted to see him hop in vegas.  I been there and competed at the supershow which is the ultimate stage.  That is where you measure up against the world.  I have not placed in hopping nor dancing at the Supershow but I have been there to see how I measure up.  As far as my caddy, I have placed 1st last year and the year before that.  Payaso can build a show car I am sure.!!!!!
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WAS UP SIR THIS IS 96 LINCOLN IC WHERE YOU BEEN DAUGH DO YOU HAVE ANY PROJECTS TO SMAK ON THIS FOOLS     
HA HA.. I GUESS NOT :biggrin: WE WOULDNT HAVE ALL THOSE GREAT VIDEOS OF YOU GUYS ARGUING
[/quote]


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DAMN KANDYREGAL IGUESS YOU WHERE RIGHT ABOUT THERE ARE A LOT OF LIL BITCHES OUT THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

So waz up Ernie? did you finally get the 79 going?


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I am so scared, please dont! I will let you suck my dick if you leave me alone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

how bout them cowboys  game's almost over i hope they pull this one out.. cant believe its 24-22 :uh: and cincinatti at that .. come on boyzzzzzzz


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 5 2008, 04:14 PM~11784414
> *how bout them cowboys    game's almost over i hope they pull this one out.. cant believe its 24-22 :uh: and cincinatti at that .. come on boyzzzzzzz
> *


cow 30-22 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagtoRiches_@Oct 5 2008, 06:17 PM~11784430
> *cow 30-22  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

cypergangster=elpayaso


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:14 PM~11784412
> *I am so scared, please dont!  I will let you suck my dick if you leave me alone!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DICK WHAT DICK THA ONLY THING I SAW IN JOE POOLLAKE IT WAS A BIG PUZZY WHEN YOU WENT ALL BADASS UP TO DALLAS LOWRIDERS AND DA WHITE BOY WANTED TO BEAT YOUR ASS DOWN PPPPPPPPPPPUUUUUUUUUZZZZZZYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COK SUCKER ***** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:18 PM~11784441
> *cypergangster=elpayaso
> *


IS NOT CYBER PUZZY YOU WANT TO DO THIS COME TO IRVING CUSTOMZ AND WELL SEE WHOS THA PUZZ OR CYBER GANGSTER CUZ I DO IT ALL LIVE AND IN PERSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

You sound really brave behind a computer, I got my balls to go upto anyone even dallas lowriders, which we cleared things up. Let me see you have some balls at the next show and roll up on us solo, like I did. Solo being the word! Bet you aint got the balls, *******!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:27 PM~11784508
> *You sound really brave behind a computer, I got my balls to go upto anyone even dallas lowriders, which we cleared things up.  Let me see you have some balls at the next show and roll up on us solo, like I did.  Solo being the word!  Bet you aint got the balls, *******!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHY NOT NOW GO TO IRVING CUSTOMZ WELL SEE WHOS ******* PUZZYY


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

what pendejo cant read fast enough!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 5 2008, 04:29 PM~11784527
> *WHY NOT NOW GO TO IRVING CUSTOMZ WELL SEE WHOS ******* PUZZYY
> *


IM WAITIN PUZZ


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:29 PM~11784530
> *what pendejo cant read fast enough!
> *


YOU PUZZY


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 5 2008, 04:31 PM~11784535
> *YOU PUZZY
> *


HELLO HELLO HELLO IS MR PUZZY THERE


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

YOU MUST BE SUCKING SOME GOOD DICK OVERTHERE TO BE THERE 24/7


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:29 PM~11784530
> *what pendejo cant read fast enough!
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:32 PM~11784545
> *YOU MUST BE SUCKING SOME GOOD DICK OVERTHERE TO BE THERE 24/7
> *


DAMN LIKE I SAID JUST DRIVE THERE ILL WAIT FOR MY PUZZY THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:32 PM~11784545
> *YOU MUST BE SUCKING SOME GOOD DICK OVERTHERE TO BE THERE 24/7
> *


NOT AS MUCH DICK AS WHEN YOU BOUGHT THEM 400 TO 600 DOLLAR TIRES AND YOU WHERE CRYING


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

take the dick out your mouth!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THAT PUZZ VENOM


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

make up your mind 400 or 600!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:27 PM~11784508
> *You sound really brave behind a computer, I got my balls to go upto anyone even dallas lowriders, which we cleared things up.  Let me see you have some balls at the next show and roll up on us solo, like I did.  Solo being the word!  Bet you aint got the balls, *******!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




LEAVE MY CAR CLUB OUT OF YALLS LIL DISPUTE. DALLAS LOWRIDERS HAS NOTHIN TO DO WITH THIS. YEA YOU ADDED YOUR DISCLAIMER, BUT MY CAR CLUB SHOULD STILL NOT BE MENTIONED IN THESE ARGUMENTS. 

THANKS SAL MATA


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:36 PM~11784572
> *take the dick out your mouth!
> *


MAYBE BUT IS GOIN TO BE TO STICK IT IN YOUR ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:37 PM~11784580
> *make up your mind 400 or 600!
> *


LIL BITCH HUNDREDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I did not bring it up!, I dont even know who this fool is


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I could care less who this fool is!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 5 2008, 04:38 PM~11784584
> *LEAVE MY CAR CLUB OUT OF YALLS LIL DISPUTE. DALLAS LOWRIDERS HAS NOTHIN TO DO WITH THIS. YEA YOU ADDED YOUR DISCLAIMER, BUT MY CAR CLUB SHOULD STILL NOT BE MENTIONED IN THESE ARGUMENTS.
> 
> THANKS SAL MATA
> *


LIL FROG WANTS TO LEAP AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WHAT A PUZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:40 PM~11784600
> *I could care less who this fool is!
> *


 DA NAME IS EL PAYASO FROM IC SO IF YOU FEEL FROGGY JUST LEAP ***** YOULL HIT A CONCRETE WALL LIL PUZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ANY WAYS WHY ARE YOU IN THE TOPIC IF YOU DONT EVEN HOP AT EVENTS


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

BOTHAS ITS SUNDAY A DAY TO PRAISE YOUR FAITH THE BOYS WON AND WE ARE SUPPOSED TO BE HAPPY LETS ALL JUST CALM DOWN... EASY DOES HIS THING ON THE SHOW SIDE AND IC DOES THEIR THING ON THE HOP.. LETS LEAVE IT AT THAT.. WE DONT NEED THIS TO SPILL OVER TO A SHOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

why dont you say who you are so I can remember instead of hiding behind a computer!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

YOUR JUST A DAMN CHEERLEADER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAHA HAHA HAHA


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

Where's Cesar at?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

NO BODY IS HIDDIN IM CARLOS ROBLEDO 1996 LINCOLN IRVING CUSTOMZ WHY ARE YOU A COP OR SOMETHING JUST DRIVE TO THE SHOP PUZZY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RagtoRiches_@Oct 5 2008, 04:45 PM~11784641
> *Where's Cesar at?
> *


HES AT THE SHOP WORKIN HARD


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST PUT IT THIS WAY. IF YALL WANNA CLEAR IT UP THEN GO TO WHERE HE SAID AND YALL CAN DO THAT. OR MEET SOME WHERE ELSE. BUT THIS SHIT IS GETTING OUT OF HAND. IT WENT FROM HOPPIN TO WANTING TO FIGHT. 

IT DIDNT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH U TO BEGIN WITH EZ. BUT YOU WANTED PUT YOUR TWO CENTS IN AND NOW ITS GETTING RIDICULOUS. IT WAS BETWEEN THE GUYS FROM TEAM HEAVYHITTERS OR HARDHITTERS DONT REMEMBER THE NAME AND IRVING CUSTOMS. I THINK THE BEST THING TO DO IS LEAVE IT ALONE AND IF YALL WANNA SETTLE IT THEN DO IT. AND NOT ON THE COMPUTER EITHER. I DONT MEAN NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE ON HERE SO BE OFFENDED.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

good to know, see you at a show near you!


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

SAL.. YOU NEED TO UPDATE YOUR SIGNATURE TO 4-1 :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:44 PM~11784630
> *why dont you say who you are so I can remember instead of hiding behind a computer!
> *


YOU SEE AINT NOBODY HIDDIN HERE    GOT MY BALLS WITH ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Go back and read my comment, I did not disrespect anyone!


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey Carlos go drink some beer!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:48 PM~11784667
> *good to know, see you at a show near you!
> *


ANY WAY JUST LEAVE THIS PUZZ A SIDE LETS KEEP TALKIN ABOUT THE CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND ITS WHAT EVER *****


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

FUCK YOU PUSSY! AINT NOBODY RANKING OUT PANOCHA!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 5 2008, 04:47 PM~11784654
> *JUST PUT IT THIS WAY. IF YALL WANNA CLEAR IT UP THEN GO TO WHERE HE SAID AND YALL CAN DO THAT. OR MEET SOME WHERE ELSE. BUT THIS SHIT IS GETTING OUT OF HAND. IT WENT FROM HOPPIN TO WANTING TO FIGHT.
> 
> IT DIDNT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH U TO BEGIN WITH EZ. BUT YOU WANTED PUT YOUR TWO CENTS IN AND NOW ITS GETTING RIDICULOUS. IT WAS BETWEEN THE GUYS FROM TEAM HEAVYHITTERS OR HARDHITTERS DONT REMEMBER THE NAME AND IRVING CUSTOMS. I THINK THE BEST THING TO DO IS LEAVE IT ALONE AND IF YALL WANNA SETTLE IT THEN DO IT. AND NOT ON THE COMPUTER EITHER. I DONT MEAN NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE ON HERE SO BE OFFENDED.
> *


THERE WAS NOBVODY TALKIN TO THIS ***** I DON EVEN KNOW WHY HE WAS DIRECTIN TO ME BUT IF HE WANTS TO SETTLE IT COM ON DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:52 PM~11784699
> *FUCK YOU PUSSY! AINT NOBODY RANKING OUT PANOCHA!
> *


DO YOU WANT TO SETTLE IT NOW TELL ME WHERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND HOW I AINT BULL SHITTIN


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

IF YOUR BITCH ASS WAS OFFENDED I DONT KNOW HOW CUS WE WHERE TALKING FRIENDLY BUT IF YOUR PUZZY HURTS LOG OFFF ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

COWBOYS 4-1, FUCK THE REST


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RagtoRiches_@Oct 5 2008, 04:50 PM~11784687
> *Hey Carlos go drink some beer!
> *


I SURE WILL SIR SEND A PM TO KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 04:27 PM~11784508
> *You sound really brave behind a computer, I got my balls to go upto anyone even dallas lowriders, which we cleared things up.  Let me see you have some balls at the next show and roll up on us solo, like I did.  Solo being the word!  Bet you aint got the balls, *******!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




WHO IS US, I THOUGHT IT WAS BETWEEN U AND PAYASO


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 5 2008, 04:55 PM~11784727
> *COWBOYS 4-1, FUCK THE REST
> *


HELL YEAH HOPEFULLY THEYLL WIN GGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOO COWBOYS :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 5 2008, 04:57 PM~11784736
> *WHO IS US, I THOUGHT IT WAS BETWEEN U AND PAYASO
> *


THATS WHAT I SAID THIS ***** CANT DO SHIT ALONE OR WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!O WELL ILL HAVE TO :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ANYWAYS I WILL NO LONGER POST ON ON THIS THREAD ABOUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT. UNLESS IT INVOLVES ME OR MY CLUB.

GOOD LUCK ON YALLS ARGUMENTS


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 5 2008, 05:01 PM~11784758
> *ANYWAYS I WILL NO LONGER POST ON ON THIS THREAD ABOUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT. UNLESS IT INVOLVES ME OR MY CLUB.
> 
> GOOD LUCK ON YALLS ARGUMENTS
> *


THATS WHAT IM THINKIN SIR THIS WILL MAKE LIL ****** MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Waz up Sal, Carlos! Did i miss anything good! :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Waz up Eazy?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP RADICALKINGZ, HOW U DOIN HOMIE.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I will see you when I see you payaso!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 5 2008, 05:06 PM~11784790
> *Waz up Sal, Carlos! Did i miss anything good!  :biggrin:
> *



NAH IT WAS NOTHIN


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

sup dog!!!!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey Sal is Cesar at the shop i need to get some parts?


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 05:08 PM~11784816
> *sup dog!!!!
> *


Hows the engraving going?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

YEA HES AT THE SHOP I JUST TALKED TO HIM. CALL HIM


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

is it the same number?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

972-513-3752


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 5 2008, 05:10 PM~11784833
> *YEA HES AT THE SHOP I JUST TALKED TO HIM. CALL HIM
> *


ALRIGHT SIR ILL SEE YOU LATER WELL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

cool


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 5 2008, 05:12 PM~11784850
> *ALRIGHT SIR ILL SEE YOU LATER WELL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ORALE


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 5 2008, 05:13 PM~11784856
> *ORALE
> *


LET ME GO FINISH MY FRAME IM TALKIN TO REGAL ***** :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 5 2008, 06:16 PM~11784880
> *LET ME GO FINISH MY FRAME IM TALKIN TO REGAL ***** :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

engraving is doing good, keeping me super busy!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 05:19 PM~11784911
> *engraving is doing good, keeping me super busy!
> *


that cool homie! :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 5 2008, 06:06 PM~11784796
> *WASSUP RADICALKINGZ, HOW U DOIN HOMIE.
> *


chillin you doin alright


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Using 2x2 solid square tubing for racks and 1" thick plates under the racks is a no no, would not want anyone to be caught cheating. That is why LRM has rules and judges to enforce them. I will bring my drill to the next show and see if anyone is using weight!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 05:23 PM~11784957
> *Using 2x2 solid square tubing for racks  and 1" thick plates under the racks is a no no, would not want anyone to be caught cheating.  That is why LRM has rules and judges to enforce them.  I will bring my drill to the next show and see if anyone is using weight!
> *


you better bring alot drill bits :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

We will bring a lot of drill bits, I am sure the competetors wont mind of course, to prove to the judges they aint cheating!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Payaso, make sure you take the weight out of your linc before you hop!!!!!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 06:30 PM~11785021
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 5 2008, 07:23 PM~11784957
> *Using 2x2 solid square tubing for racks  and 1" thick plates under the racks is a no no, would not want anyone to be caught cheating.  That is why LRM has rules and judges to enforce them.  I will bring my drill to the next show and see if anyone is using weight!
> *



i wanna be there to see that :thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

If certain peoples pussy got hurt give em some tampons, this is the Austin show forum and I gave my .02 cent. Dont like it to bad! If it spills over to the next show then to bad, people talk to much shit sometimes. Wanna be gangsters think they doing something, by talking shit but when the shit hits the fan we will see whos running! Oh and dont bring Irving Customs into this until you check with your daddy Ceasar.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh and about your comment on the white boy, I went upto him and Sal at the Austin Show! I was right in his face and what did he do? Nothing! Beat my ass! I dont think so! He probably said something when they walked off but did not say shit in my face. Aint that right Sal. Plus at the picnic he was nut huggin on RO when he saw the Prez. So you have that much hate bring it! I aint running.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

hey homeboy like i said leave me out of this. if u got something to say about me call me or i will go where ever u r. i told u to leave me and my club out of this shit. i dont have nothin to do with this and neither does ur club. this is u and all u. so dont go runnin to ur homeboys for help. u dug this hole homeboy. i dont have anything against anyone but i wont hav my name thrown around like im some kind of bitch.

like i said no disrespect but take it how u want it. and if u wanna see me in person i will be in irving all day today.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

You take it the way you want to take it! I was making a point, you brought my name up first homie!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

OK YOU GOT IT. I WILL


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

IM DONE TALKIN


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 6 2008, 08:31 AM~11790636
> *You take it the way you want to take it! I was making a point, you brought my name up first homie!
> *


look the prez of RO WAS NOT EVEN THER E SO HOW YOU SAYIN THAT HE WASD ALL ON HIM HUGGIN SO THE WHITE BOY SAY LIKE I DID JUST COME TO IRVING CUSTOMZ AND WE GOT THIS SO HE SAID HES FUCKED MORE ****** THAT WHERE NOT AS PUSSY AS YOU SO YOULL BE EASIER FOR HIM AND HE SAID THAT IF YOU WANTED SOME SHIT ALL YOU JUST HAD TO TELL HIM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,SO GO ASK YOU DADY TROY IF YOU CAN COME OUT AND PLAY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

whats up kandy regal


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Oct 6 2008, 11:34 AM~11791638
> *whats up kandy regal
> *


what's up troy how's everything going?


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 6 2008, 09:22 AM~11791577
> *look the prez of RO WAS NOT EVEN THER E SO HOW YOU SAYIN THAT HE WASD ALL ON HIM HUGGIN  SO THE WHITE BOY SAY LIKE I DID JUST COME TO IRVING CUSTOMZ AND WE GOT THIS SO HE SAID HES FUCKED MORE ****** THAT WHERE NOT AS PUSSY AS YOU SO YOULL BE EASIER FOR HIM  AND HE SAID THAT IF YOU WANTED SOME SHIT ALL YOU JUST HAD TO TELL HIM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,SO GO ASK YOU DADY TROY IF YOU CAN COME OUT AND PLAY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You can ask Troy yourself in Houston if you have some balls homie. You want me to go and walk into a little set up, puto. So I can be outnumbered? I aint stupid! See you at the next show homie. Especially in H-Town!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 6 2008, 11:36 AM~11791662
> *what's up troy how's everything going?
> *


chillen dog what you up to, tell ryan to holla at me


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Oct 6 2008, 11:47 AM~11791729
> *chillen dog what you up to, tell ryan to holla at me
> *


will do homie


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up to all da homies  ey Troy i saw the roadmaster in Austin and i was all :0 :0 :0 .. did you bring it back home? i was gonna ask you at the show but i only seen you once and you was busy talkin to someone else so i didnt wanna bother.. that ride is fuckin clean though :thumbsup:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 6 2008, 01:23 PM~11792497
> *whats up to all da homies   ey Troy i saw the roadmaster in Austin and i was all  :0  :0  :0  .. did you bring it back home? i was gonna ask you at the show but i only seen you once and you was busy talkin to someone else so i didnt wanna bother.. that ride is fuckin clean though  :thumbsup:
> *


it is back in texas and still with Rollerz Only but now a member in S.A. owns it he moved thier after getting the car from me. It is a clean car


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

sup troy I'm gonna call u in a few min. cantwait for hoptober fest its going to be on if not there toress empire show. :biggrin: irving customs gonna smash someone even if no one wants 2 hop calm down carlos you'll catch up with his ass soon enough fuck the computer talking.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

whew, im glad im not a hopper


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 6 2008, 01:18 PM~11793047
> *whew, im glad im not a hopper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Oct 6 2008, 02:08 PM~11792919
> *sup troy I'm gonna call u in a few min.  cantwait for hoptober fest its going to be on if not there toress empire show.  :biggrin:  irving customs gonna smash someone even if no one wants 2 hop calm down carlos you'll  catch up with his ass soon enough fuck the computer talking.
> *


whats up ryan i got that picture hola at me


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> WAS UP SIR THIS IS 96 LINCOLN IC WHERE YOU BEEN DAUGH DO YOU HAVE ANY PROJECTS TO SMAK ON THIS FOOLS
> HA HA.. I GUESS NOT :biggrin: WE WOULDNT HAVE ALL THOSE GREAT VIDEOS OF YOU GUYS ARGUING


[/quote]


ey i ran across theses pics on my myspace from the san marcos show awhile back


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0 









:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

that girl... :nosad:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 7 2008, 04:48 PM~11804058
> *that girl... :nosad:
> *


 :uh: let me ask big Rick his opinion


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2008, 03:54 PM~11804111
> *:uh: let me ask big Rick his opinion
> *



WHAT girl?





















this girl????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 7 2008, 06:53 PM~11805086
> *WHAT girl?
> this girl????
> 
> ...



thats crazy cuz i just got off the phone wit this girl...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TT


----------



## no rab$ (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 6 2008, 09:36 AM~11790224
> *Oh and about your comment on the white boy, I went upto him and Sal at the Austin Show! I was right in his face and what did he do?  Nothing!  Beat my ass!  I dont think so!  He probably said something when they walked off but did  not say shit in my face.  Aint that right Sal. Plus at the picnic he was nut huggin on RO when he saw the Prez.  So you have that much hate bring it! I aint running.
> *



this is the white boy u need to get it straight u were not in my face if u were i would bet ur ass the only siber gangsters is u come on down if u want some i used to fuck little mexcan boys like u in the pen u remind of this one he had a big mouth u could put alot shit in that mouth i let u make it at the dallas lowrider pic nic the funny thang is im ready to go home the pen u no and i would love 2 go back cuz of u u started this ur car club not going to help u on this one so lace up and skip chow homie didt troy tell u 2 stay off the pc u no the one u always call and cry 2 when ur not happey wow hes white 2 hay got 2 go thats one of ur car clud members calling


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no rab$_@Oct 8 2008, 09:18 AM~11811244
> *this is the white boy u need to get it straight u were not in my face if u were i would bet ur ass the only siber gangsters is u  come on down if u want some i used to fuck little mexcan boys like u in the pen u remind of this one he had a big mouth u could put alot shit in that mouth  i let u make it at the dallas lowrider pic nic    the funny thang is im ready to go home the pen u no and i would love 2 go back cuz of u  u started this ur car club not going to help u on this one so lace up and skip chow homie    didt troy tell u 2 stay off the pc u no the one u always call and cry 2 when ur not happey  wow hes white 2  hay got 2 go thats one of ur car clud members calling
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by no rab$_@Oct 8 2008, 09:18 AM~11811244
> *this is the white boy u need to get it straight u were not in my face if u were i would bet ur ass the only siber gangsters is u  come on down if u want some i used to fuck little mexcan boys like u in the pen u remind of this one he had a big mouth u could put alot shit in that mouth  i let u make it at the dallas lowrider pic nic    the funny thang is im ready to go home the pen u no and i would love 2 go back cuz of u  u started this ur car club not going to help u on this one so lace up and skip chow homie    didt troy tell u 2 stay off the pc u no the one u always call and cry 2 when ur not happey  wow hes white 2  hay got 2 go thats one of ur car clud members calling
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by no rab$_@Oct 8 2008, 11:18 AM~11811244
> *this is the white boy u need to get it straight u were not in my face if u were i would bet ur ass the only siber gangsters is u  come on down if u want some i used to fuck little mexcan boys like u in the pen u remind of this one he had a big mouth u could put alot shit in that mouth
> *


i doubt u were fuckin any mexicans, unless they were known females in that bitch


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by no rab$_@Oct 8 2008, 10:18 AM~11811244
> *this is the white boy u need to get it straight u were not in my face if u were i would bet ur ass the only siber gangsters is u  come on down if u want some i used to fuck little mexcan boys like u in the pen u remind of this one he had a big mouth u could put alot shit in that mouth  i let u make it at the dallas lowrider pic nic    the funny thang is im ready to go home the pen u no and i would love 2 go back cuz of u  u started this ur car club not going to help u on this one so lace up and skip chow homie    didt troy tell u 2 stay off the pc u no the one u always call and cry 2 when ur not happey  wow hes white 2  hay got 2 go thats one of ur car clud members calling
> *


MAN IM GONNA GUESS THIS IS GOING TO GET SOMEONE ATTENTION :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Oct 8 2008, 09:41 AM~11811448
> *MAN IM GONNA  GUESS THIS IS GOING TO GET SOMEONE ATTENTION  :0
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

THERE WASN'T ANY MANDOLONES IN OUR UNIT I TELL YOU THAT !!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Aint none of that going on in the yards in Califas, I aint been in the penn in TX, but I doubt the raza lets that happen here in TX. You then go disrespecting the raza and thats who your hanging around with!!! 
I think you just clowned yourself!


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 8 2008, 03:11 PM~11814000
> *Aint none of that going on in the yards in Califas, I aint been in the penn in TX, but I doubt the raza lets that happen here in TX.  You then go disrespecting the raza and thats who your hanging around with!!!
> I think you just clowned yourself!
> *


always bringing someone into this stand up for yourself damn quit runnin your fuckin mouth and get the fuck off the computer and i think what he ment was pussy motherfuckers such as yourself who talk behind the computer. I know im on the computer but i dont talk on here much but with that i know your gonna have some shit to say but ill see ya when i see ya i dont do bitchassness shit i see ya when i see ya if you wanna get down im hard to miss trust me just another whiteboy :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

damn drama here lets put a smile on peoples faces


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 8 2008, 03:37 PM~11814830
> *damn drama here lets put a smile on peoples faces
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what im talking bout... thnk impala_ss_in_atx :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 8 2008, 05:37 PM~11814830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 8 2008, 04:40 PM~11814870
> *now  thats  what  im  talking  bout... thnk impala_ss_in_atx :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no prob

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Oct 8 2008, 01:37 PM~11814237
> *always bringing someone into this stand up for yourself damn quit runnin your fuckin mouth and get the fuck off the computer and i think what he ment was pussy motherfuckers such as yourself who talk behind the computer.  I know im on the computer but i dont talk on here much but with that i know your gonna have some shit to say but ill see ya when i see ya i dont do bitchassness shit i see ya when i see ya if you wanna get down im hard to miss trust me just another whiteboy  :biggrin:
> *



And you are?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 8 2008, 03:37 PM~11814830
> *damn drama here lets put a smile on peoples faces
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 9 2008, 07:34 AM~11820046
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

damn sir hey I APPRECIATE THEM PICS SIR THEY LOOK REAL GOOD AND I DONT SAY THAT CUZ ITS MY CAR OR NOTHING BUT THANKS BRO AND THAT LINCOLN ITS COMING OUT AGAIN ONE OF THIS DAYS IN THESE PICS THERE WAS NO REINFORCEMENT ON FRAME BUT NOW WILL HAVE A FULL WRAP FRAME SIR WELL THANKS DAUGH~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NOW WE GOT PROJECT 79 NEAR YOU DONT MISS US     THATS HOW WE IRVING MODDAFUCKEN CUSTOMZ DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   ey i ran across theses pics on my myspace from the san marcos show awhile back 



























[/quote]


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> damn sir hey I APPRECIATE THEM PICS SIR THEY LOOK REAL GOOD AND I DONT SAY THAT CUZ ITS MY CAR OR NOTHING BUT THANKS BRO AND THAT LINCOLN ITS COMING OUT AGAIN ONE OF THIS DAYS IN THESE PICS THERE WAS NO REINFORCEMENT ON FRAME BUT NOW WILL HAVE A FULL WRAP FRAME SIR WELL THANKS DAUGH~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NOW WE GOT PROJECT 79 NEAR YOU DONT MISS US     THATS HOW WE IRVING MODDAFUCKEN CUSTOMZ DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ey i ran across theses pics on my myspace from the san marcos show awhile back



[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> damn sir hey I APPRECIATE THEM PICS SIR THEY LOOK REAL GOOD AND I DONT SAY THAT CUZ ITS MY CAR OR NOTHING BUT THANKS BRO AND THAT LINCOLN ITS COMING OUT AGAIN ONE OF THIS DAYS IN THESE PICS THERE WAS NO REINFORCEMENT ON FRAME BUT NOW WILL HAVE A FULL WRAP FRAME SIR WELL THANKS DAUGH~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NOW WE GOT PROJECT 79 NEAR YOU DONT MISS US     THATS HOW WE IRVING MODDAFUCKEN CUSTOMZ DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ey i ran across theses pics on my myspace from the san marcos show awhile back



[/quote]

gotta love them lincolns homie :thumbsup: hope it comes out bad azz after you're done with it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: miggy254, *Fatboy64*


whats up homie? how you feeling?


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

just hangin in there, u know what else can i do..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Oct 9 2008, 11:42 PM~11827993
> *just hangin in there, u know what else can i do..
> *



keep ur head up though. i know the shit sucks .. been there b4. you'll come back out even harder.. i got this homie that lives here that said he's thinkin bout sellin his 64 for 13,500 but i dunno if youd want that one.. let me find a pic for u though.. brb


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

just got my paint ordered 88.00 a quart and find out i need a pint more,damn!! fender $300.00, couple more things anyways $1200.00 total so just doing what i gotta do..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

he say he wants 13,500.00 and he lives here where i live.. and i work with him. somethings wrong wit the rear end though iam textin him right now ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

if u want his number, lemme know

he said it needs the wishbone


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

this one is on craigs list for 4500 and they will finance in san antonio with 4 pumps and 10 switches


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Oct 9 2008, 10:48 PM~11828049
> *just got my paint ordered 88.00 a quart and find out i need a pint more,damn!! fender $300.00, couple more things anyways $1200.00 total so just doing what i gotta do..
> *



where did you get the part from?

bobs impala?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fatboy64_@Oct 10 2008, 12:03 AM~11828178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


don't think so I emailed them and they said they were in new york ... I believe its a scam.. :angry:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

whats up Ramon... ?


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 10 2008, 12:31 AM~11828391
> *whats up Ramon... ?
> *


chillin Benny doing what I do best :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

orale me i'm bout to be like :420: holla @chall manana...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Oct 10 2008, 12:41 AM~11828443
> *orale me i'm bout to be like  :420:  holla @chall manana...
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 10 2008, 02:22 PM~11832779
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


was up miggy can you please send me those pics you got on a pm i will appreciate that daugh :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 11 2008, 03:08 AM~11836579
> *was up miggy can you please send me those pics you got on a pm i will appreciate that daugh    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ight.. PM sent :biggrin: dunno if i did it right though. let me know if you got em or not.. you gonna be at hoptoberfest next weekend?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 11 2008, 07:29 AM~11837052
> *ight.. PM sent  :biggrin:  dunno if i did it right though.  let me know if you got em or not.. you gonna be at hoptoberfest next weekend?
> *


IN UR AZZ NIGGY..................  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 11 2008, 08:53 PM~11840178
> *IN UR AZZ NIGGY..................   :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

thanks daugh got them apprecite it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 11 2008, 07:29 AM~11837052
> *ight.. PM sent  :biggrin:  dunno if i did it right though.  let me know if you got em or not.. you gonna be at hoptoberfest next weekend?
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 12 2008, 01:58 PM~11843351
> *thanks daugh got them apprecite it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yezzirrrr :thumbsup: you ready for next weekend hoptoberfest?? hopefully ill be able to make the drive up there lookin forward to it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 8 2008, 06:14 PM~11815218
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2008, 07:07 PM~11862142
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 14 2008, 07:10 PM~11862167
> *
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2008, 07:15 PM~11862227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: what up Miggy?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 14 2008, 07:20 PM~11862270
> *:roflmao: what up Miggy?
> *



chillin.. did u go to vegas? how was it?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 14 2008, 07:32 PM~11862381
> *chillin.. did u go to vegas? how was it?
> *


yeah, it was badass. we got back at like 1:00am last night  never seen so many top notch cars in one spot


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 14 2008, 07:37 PM~11862423
> *yeah, it was badass.  we got back at like 1:00am last night  never seen so many top notch cars in one spot
> *



wow i bet you was tired huh? or did you take a nap on Gary's knee on the way home?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 15 2008, 12:16 PM~11870219
> *wow i bet you was tired huh? or did you take a nap on Gary's knee on the way home?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------

